# Plow for Merit Service Solutions? Lipinski?



## iPlowNH

Does anyone else here plow for Merit service Solutions? Formerly Lipinski? We do Pepboys and a Kohl's and we've been paid very little on the Kohl's and nothing yet on the Pepboy's. We're almost finished with the season and we're getting the run around. They say we are sending you a check this friday but that was 2 weeks a go. No check. Then it was we're sending you 9200 this week. No check. Now no answer to emails or calls.


----------



## SnowGuy73

And you're still plowing.........


----------



## deicepro

Cut your losses now....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowGuy73;1782096 said:


> And you're still plowing.........


Might as well.....LOL


----------



## nepatsfan

ferrandino and sons, usm, Lipinski, (insert national management company here) didn't/won't pay me. Wash rinse, repeat. Next march there will be a whole bunch of new contractors saying the same thing. The following march there will be more. 

It seems like these national management companies are in business to rip off contractors. You can't stop now or they definitely won't pay you. I'm sure it's in your agreement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You say Merit\Lipinski, I say USM. 

You say tomato, I say toe-ma-toe. 

Good luck, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## gtmustang00

Not sure why you would sub contract in the first place. You signed up for the screwing when you signed the dotted line.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mark Oomkes;1782153 said:


> You say Merit\Lipinski, I say USM.
> 
> You say tomato, I say toe-ma-toe.
> 
> Good luck, but don't hold your breath.


Agreed!.....


----------



## northernsweeper

Sorry to hear it. I agree with whats already been said. I'll be curious to see what their new strategy is next year, after screwing everyone this year. Mabey next season, they will pay the first month up front, to get people to sign on, then only screw them for the rest of the season. I will not work for them. Good luck!


----------



## iPlowNH

thx northern sweeper. It is interesting that while they've paid the contracts that are monthly on time for like lowes that a buddy of mine does for them the ones I have that are billed after the storm they don't pay anywhere close to on time. I got a check this morning for 8000.00. Thats about 20% of what they owe me. I figure they'll still be paying me in August at this rate. I won't do this next year. They were the first national i tried. I don't like it. The only good thing is they were smack in the middle of my existing accounts.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

iPlowNH;1782064 said:


> Does anyone else here plow for Merit service Solutions? Formerly Lipinski? We do Pepboys and a Kohl's and we've been paid very little on the Kohl's and nothing yet on the Pepboy's. We're almost finished with the season and we're getting the run around. They say we are sending you a check this friday but that was 2 weeks a go. No check. Then it was we're sending you 9200 this week. No check. Now no answer to emails or calls.


There's a chance of snow this Wednesday. You could try telling the store managers on Tuesday that you're sorry but you don't think you'll be able to clear their properties because you haven't been paid for work already done.

We've always found it best to clean up collections as much as possible before the last snow event. We love predictions of big snows in late March, early April.


----------



## iPlowNH

Landcare - Mont;1782614 said:


> There's a chance of snow this Wednesday. You could try telling the store managers on Tuesday that you're sorry but you don't think you'll be able to clear their properties because you haven't been paid for work already done.
> 
> We've always found it best to clean up collections as much as possible before the last snow event. We love predictions of big snows in late March, early April.


That's a good one. Late storms would motivate payments. This is my first post here. I read a few negative responses. Unproductive. Unfortunately the nationals are here to stay. As i see more and more accounts to to them I've had to accept that I have to find a way to work with them eventually. As many people complain about them they aren't as bad as the contractors that come in and work for even less than what the nationals even pay. I'm in is to make a living. Yes it was nice "back in the day" to make big bucks, name your price, on plowing. Those days are gone. Rather than lament I've decided i will make a good living working with what I've got. Any progressive businessman will do this. I've looked for ways to become more efficient among other things. Do i like the nationals? Not necessarily. No more than i like paying 3 bucks more a gallon for fuel than i did 15 years ago but I cannot change either so i do the best i can. Have a great day everyone and hopefully a very productive spring/summer!


----------



## Polar_snowNY

*Merrit dragging out payments*



iPlowNH;1782064 said:


> Does anyone else here plow for Merit service Solutions? Formerly Lipinski? We do Pepboys and a Kohl's and we've been paid very little on the Kohl's and nothing yet on the Pepboy's. We're almost finished with the season and we're getting the run around. They say we are sending you a check this friday but that was 2 weeks a go. No check. Then it was we're sending you 9200 this week. No check. Now no answer to emails or calls.


I Could not have said it better myself. I have Received Payments recently but they are running way behind. I also do work for kohls and pep-boys and waiting for money is getting crazy. i feel like i am getting the run around. if they were my primary customers i would of already been in jersey asking them in person for a check


----------



## Sawboy

Nationals in plowers clothing? Lol


----------



## Flawless440

Sawboy;1788818 said:


> Nationals in plowers clothing? Lol


Huh???


----------



## iPlowNH

A few more little checks came in since the original post. They are way behind still. I noticed that they didn't even invoice part of January and the whole month of february until the last two days of the February. This was only after I brought it to their attention a few times. I'm pretty sure they base their pay schedule on when the service was invoiced and not when it was submitted. They finally entered services from the beginning of february on the portal last leek. I figure if they pay "on time" I'll still be getting checks for snow removal in June. I still have a ton of signoffs that haven't been invoiced. 
They'll tell me "we've sent a check for XX amount of dollars. You should get it this week." If a check comes it won't be for the amount they said and it won't come that week. I think they are going under. If they were operating the business correctly there wouldn't be a problem paying contractors.


----------



## Sawboy

Flawless440;1788824 said:


> Huh???


?????? What... Its perfect english


----------



## 94gt331

I guess I'd work for a national if I was desperate, glad I'm not at that point yet. When I do get desperate I think I would rather quit the buisiness and go work for somebody else before I go in the hole with the national scumbags sorry just my 2 cents.


----------



## pats plowing

you are not alone i talked with a fellow lipinski/merit whatever vendor this morning he has same issues and it is from pepboys as well. luckily this year all i have is seasonal but any add on have yet to be entered into the portal thus no payment. this goes back to mid december. the only way i have gotten their attention was to refuse to enter a thing in the portal and since they put 10 storms in the portal at once they did not notice until today. i was told they would delay my payment my response was I would hate to see what a delay is since you cant pay any where close to on fing time. i also got a backcharge for who knows what this week instead of the payments i was expecting. no one at merit has a clue what this is from???? and there is no paperwork location type description etc for this back charge. 
hundreds of calls/ emails have gone unanswered and yes i went all the way to the president. im done i believe, clients are mad, vendors are mad, merit cant get their act together its pathetic. cant wait to fail to perform landscape services for them failing to ever pay its a joke. wish you the best and if you want to hop in for the ride to NJ ill make room for u and who ever else wants to go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

whiffyspark, you reading this?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yup

Like I said on ls some are better than others. We work for several with no issues


----------



## iPlowNH

Yeah, PatsPlowing, I'm in the same boat. A lot of promises no action. They only invoiced on one day in February and only on one day so far in March. I have several that have been approved but not invoiced. My buddy does Lowes for them and they're paying it on time every time. Go figure. Hope you get your money soon.


----------



## pats plowing

got some today, for once i got calls back with even more promises but there was stuff done on the portal. they even admitted they were weeks behind the other nationals as far as landscape work which considering the vp left for ferrandino i bet they lose alot of their anticipated work. still not perfect but maybe they read my rant on here because I got a call the next morning followd by emails and then more calls.


----------



## iPlowNH

It'll be interesting to see how they get thru the summer months. I know TD Banks ran them thru the ringer in Mass. I did like them initially when I started with them. I knew of them thru another contractor and they had no problems a few years back. It seems that I first started having problems when they became Merit. It looks like they have internal mgmt problems. Maybe even money problems now. It would stink if they claimed bankruptcy and leave us holding the bag. We have no power to take collection actions as they took that power away from us. I do have a unique position with Kohl's because I don't have a contract on Kohl's with them. They couldn't find anyone to take the contract here so I charge them T & M per storm. I can put a lien on the inventory if I need to.


----------



## Wilnip

We do a property for Merit. Absolutly no problems. This is a seasonal account though. USM has the same property last year, and Merit is a much better company to work for, IMO.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

iPlowNH;1790422 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they get thru the summer months. I know TD Banks ran them thru the ringer in Mass. I did like them initially when I started with them. I knew of them thru another contractor and they had no problems a few years back. It seems that I first started having problems when they became Merit. It looks like they have internal mgmt problems. Maybe even money problems now. It would stink if they claimed bankruptcy and leave us holding the bag. We have no power to take collection actions as they took that power away from us. I do have a unique position with Kohl's because I don't have a contract on Kohl's with them. They couldn't find anyone to take the contract here so I charge them T & M per storm. I can put a lien on the inventory if I need to.


I agree, Lipinskis wasn't a bad company to work for but soon as they changed the name last spring it instantly became hard to get $$$ from them. It seems like they had a huge turnover in staff this year to, they seem to have more clueless idiots this year then last year.


----------



## Polar_snowNY

*frustrated*

More Promises not delivered. they have only paid 20 percent of the money they owe me, i cant get a hold of the women shakyra i deal with in new york, Her vmail box is full. my partner and i plan on making a trip in person if checks dont start coming in more frequently. we bailed them out big time this winter when other companies didn't show up and they needed extra work done. leaving us without payment is unacceptable and unprofessional.

Different employees of merrit contacted me today regarding other work at some properties. i refuse to do any extra work until i can pick a check up in person.


----------



## iPlowNH

She's the same one that I have to deal with at Merit. I had a guy last year named Shawn Kerwin. He was much better than her.. They owe me a ton of money too. It's too far a trip for me to drive down to where they are but if it were closer they'd get a piece of my mind for sure. I bailed them out too when other contractors fell flat so it's disappointing to see they don't reciprocate. I ope you get your money soon too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting, guess whiffy is wrong. 

Better link this thread with the one at Lawnsite that states you didn't follow their "simple" contracts and that's why you didn't get paid.


----------



## merrimacmill

iPlowNH;1791907 said:


> She's the same one that I have to deal with at Merit. I had a guy last year named Shawn Kerwin. He was much better than her.. They owe me a ton of money too. It's too far a trip for me to drive down to where they are but if it were closer they'd get a piece of my mind for sure. I bailed them out too when other contractors fell flat so it's disappointing to see they don't reciprocate. I ope you get your money soon too.


Shawn Kerwin was a good guy. He's been on our side (he was a landscaper with his own company) and he gets it from our perspective. I worked with him for Lipinski/Merit for years, and while most decisions were out of his control he always seemed to gun for "our side" of any situation. I'm not working with them anymore (by my own choice, and not for any negative reasons) so I haven't spoken with him. However I hear that he has been promoted higher up the chain.


----------



## Sawboy

Polar_snowNY;1791902 said:


> More Promises not delivered. they have only paid 20 percent of the money they owe me, i cant get a hold of the women shakyra i deal with in new york, Her vmail box is full. my partner and i plan on making a trip in person if checks dont start coming in more frequently. we bailed them out big time this winter when other companies didn't show up and they needed extra work done. leaving us without payment is unacceptable and unprofessional.
> 
> Different employees of merrit contacted me today regarding other work at some properties. i refuse to do any extra work until i can pick a check up in person.


And next year, there will be five different guys complaining about this outfit.


----------



## pats plowing

Shawn is no longer with merit I speak with him regularly he has found a good position in a large outfit here. I tell him the horror stories and he's amazed at what a ****show merit has been. 
To update I got a check with still the wrong numbers and still stuff missing out of the portal so it still hasn't been invoiced. Its sad Lipinski was good and Shawn def was best guy they had.


----------



## iPlowNH

Shawn probably has it good where he went. I think he was overworked at Merit.
As far as other guys "complaining next year" this is the forum for that. It's how we keep each other informed in this industry. Whether its the nationals that are paying well, or not, if its equipment that works or doesn't, this is the best place to stay on top. It's important to hear people "complain".


----------



## Sawboy

Lol. Broken record complaining about scumbag nationals (they all are....ALL of them) is amusing. That was my point. I knew you'd be upset by that. Lol


----------



## iPlowNH

Yeah, I'm in my feelings. I probably need to go see your therapist. haha :waving:crying:


----------



## fendt716

polar snowny if you go there. here is what to do. this how collected $140,000.00 from large regional builter of old industrial sites for paving work. 6 mts out no check no call backs i,m about out business because of it. we got a large white bedsheet paint on it (co. name) does not pay it venders screw us for 140,000.00. when get there park on public street in front of there building and it hang it on side of explorer and use poster board about 4 sheets for front and rear saying same thing. then walk in with large travel mug and reading material. ask the desk lady for person you need to talk to. her answer will be they all are in all day meeting. then tell her you will wait and will be every day to you get paid. also then her to look out the at the gold explorer with the signs on park in front of their building. then tell her you will have seat and wait to closing hour. desk lady is now in shock and calls the people in the meeting. in less 1 minute their 6 people coming to fix the problem. i want check but they do not write checks there in pa. they come out of texas. it will that about week to get it done no deal. wire the money to my account but that will take 4 days no deal. i be here to that money makes my account. also tomorrow the local tv station will here talk to you about this problem to air on the news cast tomorrow and what your name again. goes into shock i,ll be right back. new person comes out now and says they called texas and they can wire it now and was in my account 20 minutes later and i left took less then 2 hours.


----------



## iPlowNH

Nice. I probably won't do that but hats off to you for doing it.


----------



## northernsweeper

fendt716..Sounds to me like just what they deserved, and deserve more of.


----------



## Sawboy

iPlowNH;1792024 said:


> Yeah, I'm in my feelings. I probably need to go see your therapist. haha :waving:crying:


Want his info? I spoke with him about you. He's sure he can help you.


----------



## iPlowNH

LOL, yeah. maybe he can make me likes girls again cause my wife is positive i've flipped to making out with my plow truck this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

iPlowNH;1792123 said:


> Nice. I probably won't do that but hats off to you for doing it.


No gold Explorer? :laughing:


----------



## ANA Proscapes

iPlowNH;1792184 said:


> LOL, yeah. maybe he can make me likes girls again cause my wife is positive i've flipped to making out with my plow truck this year.


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## mike33

I have worked for them for 3 years and have always been paid. They push 45-60 days but ii have always been paid. There payment is always in order I cant complain wish it was 15 days but it isn't.


----------



## SnowDoc

Sounds like a good company is going under especially just reading this whole thread filled with sub victims throughout the states they service. You got replies saying they went down hill after the name change, that there was a huge changeover of staff and now "idiots" took their place. They pay slower than ever. I agree with you all..Im a victim too.

Sounds like Shawn was one of the good ones...my person was for PA and shes not there anymore. Dealt with her for years and always took care of me. She really cared and often told me she was being forced to do the work of 3 people. In the end she was miserable. I dont know where she is now. If big companies burn out the people who work hard and care then they leave and of course idiots take their place. Shakyra doesnt know what shes doing despite her ego. 

Bankers bought Lipinski...clearly they dont know how to run a landscape company. Just dont bank on them for income..companies like this that implode from the inside out will eventually piss off the big companies they work for and will lose the the accounts then we are stuck trying to find out who picked them up and run the risk of losing our spots..happening to my buddy---got the letter the other day...Merit lost all their CVS..now my friend is out work for this season and if they dropped them for landscape they will probably do it for snow...matter of time.


----------



## SnowDoc

i cant get a hold of the women shakyra i deal with in new york said:


> Im sorry but this seems to be a trend..multiple people have said this about all different employees at Merit--do any of them know how to check their VM or you think keeping it full is on purpose?


----------



## lilweeds

One guess as to who got CVS. 

Snow doc, what's your biz? I've got Jens contact info, though she has no work to sub out.


----------



## iPlowNH

My local guy, Mike M, is excellent. He's really pushed hard to take care of me. He doesn't have support in the home office. He has to rely on Shakyra to do her part, then accounts payable to do their part. I can honestly say he has been the most organized and dependable person I have ever worked with. He used to work for USM. 
Bankers bought Lipinski? I was told that Merit and Lipinski were owned my the same two guys and they simply combined the businesses to make it easier. Clarification here would be appreciated. I always wondered what the real story was.


----------



## SnowDoc

Look up on google the merger of Lipinski and Reit and include the name L2 Capital...the main backer of the merger was a Capital investment firm. The presidents of Reit and Lipinski have bosses they answer to..L2 Capital guys. The company has a group of shareholders all worried about getting their share of the money hence why it never trickles down to the actual workers and subs. The stories I was told on the wasteful spending vs actually paying us for services would turn your stomach. I really dont want to go into details on what I was told because I dont want to get my source in trouble but it was from people on the inside. And the L2 Capital stuff is public knowledg on the net so thats why ill talk about that.
The internal fighting that goes on in the home office and lack of respect account managers were getting...no wonder people that worked there 10-15-20 years left. But hey when this company goes under its one less National to worry about. Maybe CVS dumping them made them realize its better to deal with 50 smaller guys that get the job done then 1 National company falling apart. I was told they were one of their biggest clients. Watch the rest fall in line..they do walmarts right? Bet they go next...


----------



## SnowDoc

http://principiumgroup.com/l2-capital-announces-commercial-landscaping-snow-removal-platform/


----------



## Sawboy

And I say again.......next year, there will be another 6556465465 threads about nationals screwing guys. Lol. It's like watching a soap opera.


----------



## iPlowNH

Thanks SnowDoc. I looked at the article. had no clue. Makes sense tho' the investors are the most important. Lose them and it might stop snowing. haha. 
I guess I'm the husband thats getting cheated on in this soap opera. You might wanna look the other way SawBoy. This soap is for big boys. haha. tune into hanna montana while ur plowing those sidewalks.


----------



## ANA Proscapes

iPlowNH;1796963 said:


> Thanks SnowDoc. I looked at the article. had no clue. Makes sense tho' the investors are the most important. Lose them and it might stop snowing. haha.
> I guess I'm the husband thats getting cheated on in this soap opera. You might wanna look the other way SawBoy. This soap is for big boys. haha. tune into hanna montana while ur plowing those sidewalks.


Hahahahaha. LMFAO!


----------



## lilweeds

Ferrandino has CVS in PA at least.


----------



## Sawboy

iPlowNH;1796963 said:


> Thanks SnowDoc. I looked at the article. had no clue. Makes sense tho' the investors are the most important. Lose them and it might stop snowing. haha.
> I guess I'm the husband thats getting cheated on in this soap opera. You might wanna look the other way SawBoy. This soap is for big boys. haha. tune into hanna montana while ur plowing those sidewalks.


"Big boys"? Lol......big boys go get there own biz, they don't kneel down and fellate the nationals

"Plowing those sidewalks" better be a big arsed sidewalk to fit the truck.

Now get back in line. The nationals nuts are chafing, and you're next up!


----------



## iPlowNH

Sorry sawBOY, didn't mean to hurt ur feelings. I'll send you a Hallmark via PM. I guess I better go see about those nuts now.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Sawboy;1797069 said:


> "Big boys"? Lol......big boys go get there own biz, they don't kneel down and fellate the nationals


Not to start anything but how large is your business?

If you're a one man show it's easy to be an armchair quarterback. You don't have multiple employees, trucks/ units to keep working. If you have multiple units I apologize, but if you're a one man show your argument doesn't have a leg to stand on IMHO.


----------



## iPlowNH

jrs.landscaping;1797575 said:


> Not to start anything but how large is your business?
> 
> If you're a one man show it's easy to be an armchair quarterback. You don't have multiple employees, trucks/ units to keep working. If you have multiple units I apologize, but if you're a one man show your argument doesn't have a leg to stand on IMHO.


I run seven plows mostly on two strips in a large cities. Commercial accounts. One strip is about 5 miles long and the other is 3 1/2. I really keep our plowing accounts tight so that we're in and out qwikly. You only make money when that plow is on the ground. Some of the larger accounts like Kohl's went to a national this year. We took a 19% hit on the seasonal contract price on one account and on the other they went from seasonal contract to per plow with a 1" trigger instead of a 2" so we got probably 2 1/2 or three times what we would've gotten on the contract with the crazy winter we had. I doubt they'll want to do that next year.
Going Nationals is a trend thats just not going to stop. We're trying to find a way to work with them. There are tons of little guys going after the small businesses and they drive the price down to nothing. We're finding we have to mix it up; nationals, mid size independent accounts and small accounts. I sub out a lot of accounts out to guys that are owner/operators and can perform the job for much less than I can. I also have three subdivisions that I sub out because the drive time is too significant between. At this point I'm not sure if I like any one of them more than the other. I have found that you don't have to take what the nationals offer. They are willing to negotiate. One account I had were habitual complainers. The owners were happy but management always found reasons to complain i.e. "its 37 degrees and we think the handicap spots need salt. Why aren't you here?" . This year they went with USM. USM wouldn't pay me what I was asking so they awarded it to another contractor. He never got one complaining call. They had to call USM when they wanted to complain and USM told them they were getting what the contract specified - tough crap. They even called me complaining but I told them I couldn't do a thing. I'd have easily given up 20% of the contract to have someone else take all those incessant phone calls.
I mostly plow in my skid steer. I have a s570 2 speed with air ride seat. I usually stay in it the whole storm. I have my gps truck tracking on my iPad mini that I stick to the door and I run operations out of the skid steer. I have a good head set for making and taking calls. Next year I'm going to buy a 8' Kage Snowfire that should make plowing with it more productive.
When plowing with nationals, or any account, productivity is key. We really streamlined operations to stay profitable in this "we want more for less" economy. We have salt maps, strategy maps for plowing and changed over to Fisher XLS plows. Even with the lesser price nationals offer we can make as much or more profit than a guy with a straight blade. I'll try to change my profile pick with one of the plows we painted pink this year to raise money for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

It's the same thing here, commercial accounts are bid for peanuts whether a national has them or not. Residential is even worse, you have to adapt to the situation, like you said nationals aren't going anywhere so we might as well figure out which ones are decent and which to stay away from.


----------



## iPlowNH

jrs.landscaping;1797613 said:


> It's the same thing here, commercial accounts are bid for peanuts whether a national has them or not. Residential is even worse, you have to adapt to the situation, like you said nationals aren't going anywhere so we might as well figure out which ones are decent and which to stay away from.


I actually like the subdivisions. They are labor intensive but we offer a very high level of service and the customers are willing to pay for that. We do the high end subdivisions with houses running in excess of 5 and 6 hundred thousand bucks. They aren't looking for cheap, they're looking for unequaled service. We give that times 10. One just signed a 5 year contract this week with open surcharges for increases in fuel and salt because they were afraid we were gonna get too booked to take care of them. This last season was the first season we took care of their snow and ice management. We came in 40% higher than the company that did it last year. We factored in a 2.5% increase per year in the new contract. They didn't complain.
I have a landscape construction biz, our main source of income. This subdivision now has us redoing the front entrance in granite faced walls this Spring and one of the principle residents just got me a $140,000.00 contract for a construction project that's going to last on and off for two years. He's the project manager for the medical manufacturing facility that's being built. I don't get this kind of business form the commercials I've been plowing for years, National or not.


----------



## pats plowing

its still ugly here with merit
for those of you who are still trying to get shyara on the phone heres what i did...
called headquarters explained i am a sub of theirs that does several hundred thousand in business with them and i am not happy until i get answers and will refuse to perform their landscape services as i view their payment issues as a breach of contract and therefore breaching mine...
within moments shykara is on the phone telling me everything is correct in the portal etc
well she must be looking at the wrong portal since half of my extra work is still not in portal and hence not invoiced so unless magically $xx,xxx.xx comes tomorrow i am not doing a thing.
they attempted to retain Walmart up here for almost $600 less than last year i laughed as now its exactly half of what i want for it.
good luck to them ive tried but they have tested my patience and the turnover internally coupled with the calls from a lovely Francette (i hope no one else ever has to hear from her) has been the writing on the door for us.


----------



## iPlowNH

Sounds about right. I did get a check earlier in the week for almost 10 thousand but they are still way behind the eight ball. I hope they get right with you soon. The odd thing is a buddy of mine does Lowes for them and they've paid on time every time. Go figure. I'll give you the presidents email address if it will help you. I also have an email for the huy over accounting. Shoot me a PM if you want it.


----------



## iPlowNH

ANA Proscapes;1796979 said:


> Hahahahaha. LMFAO!


If you got some spare guys I may need them on a job if they can do some plantings unsupervised. I'm interviewing three guys tomorrow but will need some extra help for a few weeks in May. Didn't now if you were scaling back this year or not. Im at the shop pulling out the hydroseeder tomorrow if you're gonna be around. Outdoor power said big bucks to fix my pipe puller. Im gonna take it down to shrewsbury ditch witch unless you know someone better.


----------



## ANA Proscapes

iPlowNH;1798040 said:


> If you got some spare guys I may need them on a job if they can do some plantings unsupervised. I'm interviewing three guys tomorrow but will need some extra help for a few weeks in May. Didn't now if you were scaling back this year or not. Im at the shop pulling out the hydroseeder tomorrow if you're gonna be around. Outdoor power said big bucks to fix my pipe puller. Im gonna take it down to shrewsbury ditch witch unless you know someone better.


Classic Nashua outdoor. I swing by today and chat with you.


----------



## fireball

Isn't Francetta spelled backwards Shyara?


----------



## SnowDoc

haha I was told they lost other sites n addition to CVS...guess the big bad Lipinski shouldnt have allowed the good people to leave and replace them with cast offs from other national companies. Then they change the name and they are just another "new" generic company. Their name recongnition is gone except when you here the horror stories here. And how sad is it that girls like Shakyra only get on the phone when you have to threaten them...a real account manger MANAGES their subs and clients instead of sitting on their butts waiting for a situation to boil over then try to diffuse it with lies. Im sorry but it just seems like a bunch of kids are running that place now. Do they even have any big name client worth bragging about anymore? I think they got fired from them all at this point so pretty soon one less national taking money from our pockets. Hopefully to be replaced by one who understands they need to spread the wealth and take care of the guys actually performing the work!


----------



## lilweeds

Well, I can say I have had my fair share of issues with Lipinski/Merit in the past, but always got paid. Sometimes slow pay, but it always came. That being said this winter was the absolute BEST experience with any management company I have worked with. CVS has an app that all services were entered into. The app worked great 99% of the time with only minor issues. I didn't have to send in any paperwork, invoices or ANYTHING! 

At first the checks were coming in kinda funny, way out of order, some invoices were only a week old, some a bit older, but in the end they got things straightened out and everything was paid within the 45 day contracted time for the first time ever! My account managers let me do my job without hassle, and I only had a few minor store issues throughout the entire season. If CVS continues with Merit I will absolutely continue to work with them.

Also to those of you that used to work with one of their employees that is no longer there. Rumor has it she is getting blamed for some of what has been said here.


----------



## pats plowing

Nope she didn't leave they put her in charge of moreee. As is half my stuff is still not in the portal and its past the 15th and no check. Allegedly they went back to Friday only as check cutting day so sometime next week I should be getting my check. If its wrong I'm driving the 5 hours I have had it. Also turned down work from them as the dollar value dropped over 10%


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

For merit, contact Alexandria Luu in accounting to ensure the check is cut.
856-355-8613

If they failed to mail the check "i know its hard to do i guess", call them and go in person pick the check up.


----------



## merrimacmill

Wow, sounds like there have been some big changes in attitude since the changeover to Merit. I have not worked with Merit, but did extensive work with Lipinski adding up to very serious dollar volumes. During that time, yea we had our headaches and a couple situations that could have been avoided had things been handled better, but overall they were good to work with and did right by me in a couple situations where contractually they did not really need to. For that I commend them.

As I mentioned before in this thread, Shawn Kerwin and Dara Candy were the glue that held things together for me over there. Both extremely great people to work with, and both of them are no longer there. I'm not sure why either of them left, but its a damn shame. Unless of course they are onto bigger and better things - good for them if thats the case. But Lipinski/Merit lost two great people between them.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Its nice to see Shawn Kerwin getting so much love on this thread. I agree with you, I always felt like he had my back when there would be disputes between me and Merit. Does anyone know where he ended up going to work? Dara was also a pleasant person to deal with for fixing problems. I cant stand Shakira


----------



## pats plowing

Shawn appreciates the kind words said here about him. I informed him of the latest sh8t going on and he just shook his said and said sorry because he initially signed me on with Lipinski. To date they still owe me a ton and i have gotten no responses from the office. I have spoken with Mike Mota, Francette, Shaykira or however u spell her name I ll just call her useless, Teresa, Keith in accounting because Alex apparently never works, Joe Hoey president and several others. 
I have been told I can not be paid for services until they are reported in the portal. However Francette and Shaykria have not put these services in the portal so I can enter my dates. This stems back to December 19, 2013 when issues began arising. I hope everyone else has been getting paid but I have not and left countless messages emails etc. Next rainy day I am going to NJ. Also get emails at 3 am every day they stated they have no way of turning it off. The girl answering the phone knows my voice and cant provide any answers. Any one else having luck getting paid?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

pats plowing;1807003 said:


> I have been told I can not be paid for services until they are reported in the portal. However Francette and Shaykria have not put these services in the portal so I can enter my dates. This stems back to December 19, 2013 when issues began arising. I hope everyone else has been getting paid but I have not and left countless messages emails etc. Next rainy day I am going to NJ. Also get emails at 3 am every day they stated they have no way of turning it off. The girl answering the phone knows my voice and cant provide any answers. Any one else having luck getting paid?


wow this hits home lol.

Yeah your contract is 45 days generally from date they receive the information into the portal "the invoice". We ran into the same deal, they took sometimes up to a month, us constantly pestering them that they had no date entered so we could enter the services. I can't imagine what their clients think when they bill them 60 days after the snow event for something like that.

We have an email where they tell us they'll pay from date of service, then in February, they said December services, "some of them" were only entered in january so they wont be paid for another 30 days lol. They told us specifically that them entering and being behind on entering portal dates won't impact when we're paid.

When its time to get paid, sorry, its only been 34 days from date you entered it into the portal


----------



## pats plowing

[/QUOTE]

Well no answers no responses I told them I would not leave their office once I got there and lady overheard my police radio in background once I confirmed I was a cop she connected me with someone who said they sent a check Monday. Which is amazing since they told me they can only cut checks on Friday??? Well hope grass grows cz I ain't touching any of their accounts till I'm paid in full


----------



## Luther

pats plowing;1807586 said:


> I would not leave their office once I got there and lady overheard my police radio in background once I confirmed I was a cop she connected me with someone who said they sent a check Monday.


Do you do side work? I'm interested in hiring you to collect the money they also owe us. 

We're having the same issues with them as most everyone else here is.


----------



## iPlowNH

I started this thread (I think). To date they still owe me money. They are behind on stuff as usual. It gave me such a headache to look at the portal so I just stopped. I plan on going over it all in a few weeks. Shakyra seemed the biggest problem. Mike Mota is great but didn't have the power to write the check. It seems the accounts that pay one seasonal price were paid on time. It was the accounts like Pepboys that were slow to pay. I still have pushback that is owed from months ago so I'm not sure if they were slow to invoice or if they are sitting on the money to keep Merit operations going. I assume the latter. I also manage properties and have subs. I pay them all on time and understand that they are in fact the backbone of my business. I still think we are going to have to find a way to work with these nationals because they are here to stay. It's good to have a forum where we can compare stories.


----------



## Luther

iPlowNH;1807630 said:


> It seems the accounts that pay one seasonal price were paid on time. .


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## iPlowNH

TCLA;1807654 said:


> Nope. Not at all.


 you go stiffed on the seasonals?


----------



## pats plowing

mike called me today apparently everyone is in training this week to improve Merit. He stated they were instructed to write down ideas to present to the ceo to make Merit better. I said
1. Pay your subs and on time
2. Answer the phone/emails or call back even if its a week later
3. fire shykra
4. bring back dara and shawn
5. increase contract amounts and stop insulting subs by offering 15% decreases on contracts
6. get rid of the portal which aparently they are switching to imerit where basically shykra is stripped of her position on being able to enter services and what not

I also requested an apology or some awknodlgement from the higher ups of Merit if they wanted to save face Mike doubted this would happen as I did as well but it was a hope
Best part they are sending me a check that is an error on their end but they owe me more than the check is worth so I said I am running to the bank with it and ceasing all services and cutting my losses.


----------



## Luther

iPlowNH;1807657 said:


> you go stiffed on the seasonals?


We'll just call it severely delinquent as of right now. I'm giving Ruby the opportunity to rectify the issues, and to get our account current. I like Ruby. But I do expect results.

The debacle this year is their portal.


----------



## iPlowNH

pats plowing;1807694 said:


> mike called me today apparently everyone is in training this week to improve Merit. He stated they were instructed to write down ideas to present to the ceo to make Merit better. I said
> 1. Pay your subs and on time
> 2. Answer the phone/emails or call back even if its a week later
> 3. fire shykra
> 4. bring back dara and shawn
> 5. increase contract amounts and stop insulting subs by offering 15% decreases on contracts
> 6. get rid of the portal which aparently they are switching to imerit where basically shykra is stripped of her position on being able to enter services and what not
> 
> I also requested an apology or some awknodlgement from the higher ups of Merit if they wanted to save face Mike doubted this would happen as I did as well but it was a hope
> Best part they are sending me a check that is an error on their end but they owe me more than the check is worth so I said I am running to the bank with it and ceasing all services and cutting my losses.


They've been paying Lowe's right on time. I'm still owed money for two pepboys and they haven't started paying for the summer maint at pepboys yet. The manager at one of the stores told whoever did the walk around after the winter that I did a great job and to pay me. They requested a mulch estimate for one of the Lowes I do. it uses 125 yds of mulch and they're gonna have to get me paid up before I front that kind of material and labor on another job. I just started dealing with Ruby. She seems ok so far. We'll see if the checks start rolling in again.


----------



## SnowDoc

UGH if they bring people back I would love to have Jen again. Dara was aweful...and the inside info I got from her was she was fired for being so bad and screwing up alot of stuff..she would latch on to a few subs for kick backs.....and "we are training to make things better" if you are a big national company for starters you shouldnt be in this hole right now sucking worse than a group of 12 yr olds with fisher price lawn mowers....second hire REAL accounting people, and finally stop worring about the profits lining the investors profits, stop spending money on crazy shiz (I saw a pix of their booth at the Prism show) it looked pretty freakin expensive but you cant pay us for work we did 3 months ago--you know the client already paid them.....last year I was told they had a party for the name change to Merit for the employees and someone who had access to info in accounting told me they spent like $200,000 on the party...you dont wanna know the $$ I was told on just deciding what colors to put on the new logo....PAY US...........


----------



## lilweeds

TCLA;1807699 said:


> We'll just call it severely delinquent as of right now. I'm giving Ruby the opportunity to rectify the issues, and to get our account current. I like Ruby. But I do expect results.
> 
> The debacle this year is their portal.


Ruby is awesome.


----------



## SnowDoc

with past jobs I have had if I was out as much as Alexandra was Id have no job...having issues with payment...apparently when your cert expires May 1st they hold your payments that are already overdue and earned in February...wow then you send them your cert 4 times and they NEVER update your dates and then you beg and beg....if my cert was updated in April like the first 4 times I sent it they would have had the transition seamless on May 1st.....unbelieveable where do these workers come from.....are they just on street corners recruiting??????


----------



## Defcon 5

Just wait...When the Hedge Fund that owns Brickman and The Hedge Fund that owns Valley Crest get together....That will be an even Bigger Cluster than what you are seeing with L2 capital partners that owns Merit/Lipinski...This is the wave of the future....Buckle up...xysport


----------



## lilweeds

I hear Shaika got fired!


----------



## iPlowNH

wow. shoulda happened months ago. I wish they'd promote Mike Mota. He'd get that place in shape. I got a check today for january and some of february plowing.


----------



## Luther

Bump

Until Merit does their part by making an effort in getting us paid...


...I will do my part by keeping the way they conduct business front and center with every snow contractor in the US & Canada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting, almost sounds like days of old when JAA underbid properties and then couldn't pay his subs after a hard winter. 

The more things change................


----------



## Luther

In all fairness I was contacted by them last night, and they do seem to be working to make us whole. Other than receiving payment that's all what I really want...follow up, communication and agreed upon timelines.

It's impossible to have a successful relationship with out communication. They had been lacking in this arena.

I know they are challenged right now but the bottom line is I do expect results.


----------



## iPlowNH

*Merit still sucks*

They still owe me snow money for two sites dating back to March. They're into me for over $20,000.00 for seasonal maint and late on that stuff too. They don't even bother replying to my emails, and it's not like I bombard them either. Maybe one or two a month asking for payment. This new iMerit system is supposed to be better but now you can't go back and see old invoices. They were supposed to have that available. I've submitted and resubmitted crap every time they ask. Does no good.


----------



## gtmustang00

The question is, are you going to keep tolerating them or drop them, then sue to get paid?


----------



## iPlowNH

its nearly impossible to sue these guys. you keep going till you can't handle the risk any more and wait till they pay you, hopefully.


----------



## pats plowing

to let you all know
I was paid for winter services although they just ended up billing a different client for the money i was owed for kohls. paperwork was never corrected and schedule b's were submitted never processed but because of their terrible billing practice another one of Merits clients was overcharged and I got my $10g.
For landscape we have still not been paid for additional services performed in April or May we are now over 100 days and all i get is "we are looking into it" I gave them my notice we will not be performing snow services for them this winter. good luck to those that continue it went from bad to worse to omg to a complete gamble on getting paid I have never had account receivables so high and cant go through another season on the hopes i will be paid at all.


----------



## iPlowNH

pats plowing, PM me.


----------



## iPlowNH

pats plowing;1821465 said:


> to let you all know
> I was paid for winter services although they just ended up billing a different client for the money i was owed for kohls. paperwork was never corrected and schedule b's were submitted never processed but because of their terrible billing practice another one of Merits clients was overcharged and I got my $10g.
> For landscape we have still not been paid for additional services performed in April or May we are now over 100 days and all i get is "we are looking into it" I gave them my notice we will not be performing snow services for them this winter. good luck to those that continue it went from bad to worse to omg to a complete gamble on getting paid I have never had account receivables so high and cant go through another season on the hopes i will be paid at all.


You finally get all your money Pat?


----------



## pats plowing

still awaiting my landscape money from nov and dec 15 payments. I was told it was sent out early last week then reassured it was def. mailed last Friday well 5 business days later I haven't been paid. Also have one site black site for them this winter they have yet to approve the storm data for storms going back to November so I can pretty much write off that money too. Keep telling myself::
JUST SAY NO
JUST SAY NO


----------



## iPlowNH

They're so f'ed up. They owe me for the last storm of last year and some summer stuff dating back to june. I keep hanging on hoping I'll get caught up and I can dump them. Everyone else I know has the same problems. I think they are either TERRIBLY disorganized or a sinking ship. H311, who knows, maybe both. n Dentco has been doing me pretty decently. USM and a couple of others have been pressuring me to do work for them but I tell them I can only have a couple in my portfolio of work as they all screw you to some degree. I do a fair amount of subbing myself and I have a list of subs that want to do work for me because they hear I pay super quick. My worst problem is subs not turning in their paperwork on time. I dumped one sub this year and added another. May dump one for next season thats been with me for three years as I am tired of begging for paperwork so I can bill and pay everyone else on time. I think I could make more money peddling my A55 on a street corner. Virgin stuff probably brings good money...


----------



## mtnbktrek

They owe us like 2 months one summer and one snow. They were behindd 4 months but the checks just started rolling in- worked for them last year paid on time only a few days late. I think they are very disorganized wayyy too many chiefs and the Braves don't know jack! I doubt we will renew the snow when it's up. They are a pain to deal with spend more time on paperwork than I do on the site


----------



## frugalplow

*My experience*

First of all thank you all for contributing so much to this thread, I am a owner/operator that got involved with Merit by accident. I have been plowing a post office for 3 years and was asked to plow a neighboring towns post office by the postmaster I have been dealing with and ended up getting handed off to Merit.

Took me a few weeks to get all approved. Merit offered a great contract deal but I personally have been very unhappy with my overall business cash flow.

I'm sick of my accounts receivables partying while I slowly starve so I looked up Merit hoping to collect some cash from them and luckily this thread came up. Since I have not received a check yet I wrote them an email stating they were in breach of contract and I am done. I called the postmaster and said I wouldn't leave them hanging with this approaching storm but we would have to work something else out.

I am also going to document the experience on Yelp and recommend that you guys do as well. Maybe if after an "amazon rating" of 2.5 with several hundred ratings CVS, post office, lowes... etc will get the message and stop dealing with a slick presentation and start dealing with ratings and performance. I have called and talked to Merit employees twice and left a voicemail message without a callback until I told them I was out of contract.

That's not how professionals do business in 2015. I told the woman on the phone if I was really included on the check run I should have gotten the check by now since it has been 11 days and that we live in a fed ex world, a certified mail world, a you could send me a picture of the check world. I think this my dog ate my homework crap is for schoolchildren not adults. This the check is in the mail is [email protected]@@@ anyway in my opinion since the contract states payment on the 15th not we will fire up the printer on the fifteenth, wander to the mail on the 17th and hope it gets to you this month. I noticed my bank takes my payments on the date they are due not when I feel like paying. We are enabling this behavior at the very least go to yelp and rate them honestly, at best just refuse to work with out an addendum to the master service agreement for your benefit.


----------



## Brantley_Dev

Has anyone hot paid from these guys. I was suppose to receive a check on the 15th and all I hear is check is in the mail. I swear if this Ruby lady tell me this again, I'm gonna act real stupid on her. I know I won't be signing another contract with thrm


----------



## Brantley_Dev

Has anyone gotten paid from these guys. I was suppose to receive a check on the 15th and all I hear is check is in the mail. I swear if this Ruby lady tell me this again, I'm gonna act real stupid on her. I know I won't be signing another contract with them


----------



## mtnbktrek

Still owe us for summer work - check has been put in the mail like every week but must keep getting lost ! It was also overnighted when we stood our ground (no service til payment) then caved when they overnights it unfortunately that one got misplaced as well. The local rep - when asked "what do I gotta do ? Works completed we are up to date on everything what do I gotta do to get paid??" Rep says I will deny this if asked but maybe you should look into hiring a lawyer!!! I was blown away but he did do as he said and denied every word.


----------



## Brantley_Dev

mtnbktrek;1940648 said:


> Still owe us for summer work - check has been put in the mail like every week but must keep getting lost ! It was also overnighted when we stood our ground (no service til payment) then caved when they overnights it unfortunately that one got misplaced as well. The local rep - when asked "what do I gotta do ? Works completed we are up to date on everything what do I gotta do to get paid??" Rep says I will deny this if asked but maybe you should look into hiring a lawyer!!! I was blown away but he did do as he said and denied every word.


I plow 3 post office in the Detroit Region for them. I was suppose to receive a check on the 15th... if I don't receive payment before the next storm, they won't be plowed


----------



## mtnbktrek

Brantley_Dev;1940656 said:


> I plow 3 post office in the Detroit Region for them. I was suppose to receive a check on the 15th... if I don't receive payment before the next storm, they won't be plowed


They are horrible - consider urself lucky that they answer/call u back.


----------



## Tony73c

*Merit is screwing us*

Had to get my attorney involved after Merit "lost" our work orders for emergency services provided totaling $9,300.00 back in November for our Epic Snowfall Here in Buffalo. They haven't responded to my attorney by the deadline of February 11th on the demand letter. I will be at Kohls department stores with news cameras on Wednesday for a story about our state of emergency and how locals stepped up to the plate to help out the big guys, and haven't been paid. I wonder if I will get a call then? We also have contacted the CEO of Kohls. They need to apply the pressure of we are going to get paid.


----------



## mtnbktrek

Tony73c;1960592 said:


> Had to get my attorney involved after Merit "lost" our work orders for emergency services provided totaling $9,300.00 back in November for our Epic Snowfall Here in Buffalo. They haven't responded to my attorney by the deadline of February 11th on the demand letter. I will be at Kohls department stores with news cameras on Wednesday for a story about our state of emergency and how locals stepped up to the plate to help out the big guys, and haven't been paid. I wonder if I will get a call then? We also have contacted the CEO of Kohls. They need to apply the pressure of we are going to get paid.


Sounds about right - good luck getting paid these guys are pukes


----------



## usmcdroach

For years I have been a member of this site. And for years people have had many a threads talking about not getting paid from the same big time nationals. If you continue to sign up with them it's your own fault at the end of the day.


----------



## Sawboy

usmcdroach;1960696 said:


> For years I have been a member of this site. And for years people have had many a threads talking about not getting paid from the same big time nationals. If you continue to sign up with them it's your own fault at the end of the day.


This! Absolutely this!


----------



## pats plowing

yep got a check today for the storm on 11/26/14...45 days think they need to learn to count. Was also advised my invoices aren't created until storm data is approved... they have not approved any storms since 11/26 all 25 events and ive brought this up a dozen times to them to no avail. Now when they call no matter what they ask "yep its done" see how they like it.


----------



## Tony73c

pats plowing;1961583 said:


> yep got a check today for the storm on 11/26/14...45 days think they need to learn to count. Was also advised my invoices aren't created ntil storm data is approved... they have not approved any storms since 11/26 all 25 events and ive brought this up a dozen times to them to no avail. Now when they call no matter what they ask "yep its done" see how they like it.


Filed complaint with BBB yesterday. Somehow they have an A plus rating and no one hAs filed a complaint in 3 years on them. I find that odd considering how totally disorganized they are. Im almost doubting myself. But I've got everything documented. The news channel is also very interested in my story about how the big guy isn't paying the little guy during our snowvember emergency.


----------



## ponyboy

Tony73c;1961744 said:


> Filed complaint with BBB yesterday. Somehow they have an A plus rating and no one hAs filed a complaint in 3 years on them. I find that odd considering how totally disorganized they are. Im almost doubting myself. But I've got everything documented. The news channel is also very interested in my story about how the big guy isn't paying the little guy during our snowvember emergency.


I think that is the best idea sit down with tv and your paper work and let people know what's going on


----------



## all ferris

Tony73c;1961744 said:


> Filed complaint with BBB yesterday. Somehow they have an A plus rating and no one hAs filed a complaint in 3 years on them. I find that odd considering how totally disorganized they are. Im almost doubting myself. But I've got everything documented. The news channel is also very interested in my story about how the big guy isn't paying the little guy during our snowvember emergency.


BBB is a joke...anyone can have an A plus rating for a little $$$$.


----------



## Sawboy

BBB is a paper tiger


----------



## usmcdroach

Anyone currently owed money from any nsp I feel sorry for. Until this point. If you continue to work for them or take on any of their contracts and post in 3 months about not getting paid from them I literally am going to laugh at you until I piss my pants.


----------



## cowbay

all ferris;1961835 said:


> BBB is a joke...anyone can have an A plus rating for a little $$$$.


Exactly the more you spend the higher your rating. BBB is a joke


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

cowbay;1967933 said:


> Exactly the more you spend the higher your rating. BBB is a joke


Yeah same with the D&B credit rating thing.. i've never paid for either of these services.


----------



## iPlowNH

Does anyone know if anything has been invoiced thru the portal since March 4th? That was the last time i noticed anything showing as invoiced.


----------



## cowbay

Hmm surprise here. Merit all of the sudden not paying at the end of the snow season. Well that is a surprise just sayin


----------



## C & S Snow Mgmt

Last year Merit owed (past due) over 32k. The comments were ridiculous. They were not paying any contractors for CVS stores cause CVS didn't pay them. We did get paid...eventually.

This year I wasn't going to take any third party contracts but did for Advanced Service Solutions. Now the same with them. Our contract started in November and first payment due January. Didn't get anything. They tell me my insurance was invalid. But yet they allow us to service...lol. So I get that straight. Then our insurance expired in Feb as it does every year. Rather then calling me or contacting me about it they let it go. So I am waiting on a check and then when I contact them they say no payment until we get your insurance updated...lol. I get the insurance part. But seriously this company is another joke. Also note that I refused to add an umbrella policy at the beginning of the year (the amount wasn't worth adding) so what does the account manager do...they call my agent and ask them how much it costs me...LOL.

If we seriously want to stop getting screwed with I think we need to band together and just say no to any third parties...no matter what!!!


----------



## iPlowNH

C & S Snow Mgmt;1994499 said:


> Last year Merit owed (past due) over 32k. The comments were ridiculous. They were not paying any contractors for CVS stores cause CVS didn't pay them. We did get paid...eventually.
> 
> This year I wasn't going to take any third party contracts but did for Advanced Service Solutions. Now the same with them. Our contract started in November and first payment due January. Didn't get anything. They tell me my insurance was invalid. But yet they allow us to service...lol. So I get that straight. Then our insurance expired in Feb as it does every year. Rather then calling me or contacting me about it they let it go. So I am waiting on a check and then when I contact them they say no payment until we get your insurance updated...lol. I get the insurance part. But seriously this company is another joke. Also note that I refused to add an umbrella policy at the beginning of the year (the amount wasn't worth adding) so what does the account manager do...they call my agent and ask them how much it costs me...LOL.
> 
> If we seriously want to stop getting screwed with I think we need to band together and just say no to any third parties...no matter what!!!


The banding together is the tough part. They will be here for a long time im afraid. We still work for them but the are less than 15% of our snow. It's not as easy as it sounds if you are in a tight area like me not to deal with them at all. I also do maint mgmt. it's profitable. I sub out a lot but I pay my subs too. It's just one of the hazards of doing snow biz. If ur small or you are willing t travel you can get away from them. Merit paid me up for last year but slowly. They still owe me 47 thousand and some change for this year. But I have regular accounts that are behind too. It's not a perfect world. Hard to get too picky. I'm making money and accept the risks associated. Merit did enter a ton of stuff on the portal in the last couple of days. They're about 23 thousand behind on me right now. The oldest being 61 days. They'll eventually pay.


----------



## lilweeds

Last year I was paid in full by Merit April 15th. They lost the CVS stores by me, so I have no clue what's up there.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Has anyone else received a email from merit saying that they are experiencing cash flow problems and can't pay there past due bills till mid August? Sounds to me like there ship is sinking quick
. At least they are finally admitting it instead of feeding me lies and b.s why the payments are always so late.


----------



## Wilnip

Masssnowfighter;2010772 said:


> Has anyone else received a email from merit saying that they are experiencing cash flow problems and can't pay there past due bills till mid August? Sounds to me like there ship is sinking quick
> . At least they are finally admitting it instead of feeding me lies and b.s why the payments are always so late.


Think you could use that same line with your creditors when your bills are late? I'm having cash flow problems, I'll pay you later


----------



## srl28

Interesting to see what becomes of all this. Any more info? Heard anything further?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

nothing has come of it yet, just getting the usual run around now like they always do. Im still wondering if anyone else that does summer work for them has received a similar email??? The email came directly from the v.p of Merit and he was clearly stating that they are having financial troubles and cant pay there bills at this time. Im still scratching my head of why they would admit that in the form of a email instead of just lying and giving me b.s. excuses like they always do. If anything they just gave me a whole bunch of ammo that I could bury them with if they decide to drag this out any further.


----------



## peteo1

Im betting bankruptcy is right around the corner. Hopefully you get at least some of what you're owed


----------



## Randall Ave

If a company files for bankruptcy, the Feds get there money first, then secured loans next. If your towards the end don't expect much.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I just hope they go bankrupt before winter starts, that way the account I do for them will be free for the taking


----------



## Ne1

Does this really surprise anyone. A big NSP getting tons of accounts with dirt cheap pricing and now there having financial issues. You can bet one thing all the big wigs there are still getting there checks. It's the little guy out there doing all the hard work that's going to get shafted.


----------



## ponyboy

Masssnowfighter;2013937 said:


> I just hope they go bankrupt before winter starts, that way the account I do for them will be free for the taking


And no they will give it to another National


----------



## inferno13xx

Merit just got a pilot account for Royal Farms Stores, we have already gotten roll outs for a few hundred different sites from 4 different nationals.......


----------



## iPlowNH

i started this thread. i still have accounts with them. (yeah, yeah, yeah, don't even bother saying it) They paid up to about 9 weeks ago and checks stopped coming in. I stopped providing service. A big check came in and I started service again. Then 5 weeks ago no checks so I stopped service again. I think what they are going to do is claim chapter 11 bankruptcy right before snow season starts. That'll cancel almost all debts. (read: paying vendors) then they'll start up winter and probably be looking for a whole bunch of new vendors. It would be interesting to see if they are looking for new vendors now. I know they literally just paid a buddy of mine for snow today. He got a check yesterday and one today for snow. I think 12 grand or so.


----------



## iPlowNH

peteo1;2013903 said:


> Im betting bankruptcy is right around the corner. Hopefully you get at least some of what you're owed


do u have any knowledge of a company in erie named Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group?


----------



## peteo1

iPlowNH;2016307 said:


> do u have any knowledge of a company in erie named Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group?


Pretty sure thats one of Rich Arlingtons companies. We don't work for nationals so I couldn't tell you anything about them other than I know guys here haven't had problems getting paid from him. Then again you probably want to make sure the people you live in the same town with aren't showing up at your home demanding paid


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

They paid all of their bill from last season except one site, a USPS postal site.. they've bounced it around their office so much that two months ago they guaranteed we'd be cut a check for those services and still nothing. We dealt with another office for this site and never again, i don't know why they don't pay for this one site, never any issues there, just a small account.


----------



## superdog1

*Merit is hurting!*

I also received a nice letter from the VP stating that Merit is a great CO blah blah blah. We did two Lowes locations for them. We had been doing them through Brickman for over 4 years with no problems. Merit picked them up through the lowest bid and we just kept going through them. The first year with the landscaping side was fine. We were paid on time. The snow contract was paid on time for the most part last season. The landscaping contract for this season has not been paid at ALL except for 1 check.

It is a shame, as we never had an issue being paid until now. The work has been stopped but I am sure I am going to get screwed. We also get the same run around about how it would be paid in August. It is Oct. and no $$$. It sucks because the snow $$ would have been nice. We are trying to pick up work to make up the difference but.........

I read on here for years about not working for nationals. Brickman ALWAYS paid us, so I guess I just got a little too trusting when it came to MERIT. I can only say one thing about my choice(s). I am an IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Superior L & L

We work for brick man local for a couple of seasons and they where great. Educated supervisors and on time payments


----------



## Sawboy

ponyboy;2014097 said:


> And no they will give it to another National


Yep :salute:


----------



## iwnimrod

*Merit USPS*

Has anyone who plowed USPS sites for Merit last season heard anything about this season 15/16?

This was all new to us last year as we always dealt directly with the local postmaster. He hasn't heard anything yet. Anyone else?


----------



## SuperPlowz

*Merit Service Solutions Non-Payment*

We just received payment today for snow removal services provided to Merit Service Solutions (2014/2015 winter), but only after filing suit. Our attorney collected the full amount, plus fees. Substantial amount!

Stay clear of Merit Service Solutions, they have cash flow issues!

SMS out of Chicago was recently awarded the USPS contract.

Has anyone plowed for Facility Source out of Columbus Ohio?


----------



## iwnimrod

Have you been contacted by SMS yet? I haven't heard anything other than the Postmaster was told not to worry about snow removal by his superiors.

Either way I won't miss Merit. We had to carry them for quite a while but finally did get paid ---- in August!


----------



## iPlowNH

I just got an email from my rep telling me they lost the Pepboys contract for this year. Anyone know who got it?


----------



## halfkeck

iPlowNH;2044764 said:


> I just got an email from my rep telling me they lost the Pepboys contract for this year. Anyone know who got it?


Might be whoever does Firestone stores since BFS just bought Pep Boys


----------



## iPlowNH

halfkeck;2044810 said:


> Might be whoever does Firestone stores since BFS just bought Pep Boys


I do the local Firestone. Its managed thru its local store. They pay on time too.


----------



## halfkeck

iPlowNH;2044825 said:


> I do the local Firestone. Its managed thru its local store. They pay on time too.


Do you happen to know if your local is a corporate owned or local owned store? There are both kinds around here. I never followed up with the ones around here as they are my competition in my main business


----------



## iPlowNH

halfkeck;2044829 said:


> Do you happen to know if your local is a corporate owned or local owned store? There are both kinds around here. I never followed up with the ones around here as they are my competition in my main business


Im not sure about that. I do know they call managers "managing partners" and have some bit of corporate control when it comes to things like taking care of store appearance. Does that help?


----------



## inferno13xx

Anyone know who has Suntrust Banks? Apparently Brickman lost the contract......


----------



## iPlowNH

inferno13xx;2045664 said:


> Anyone know who has Suntrust Banks? Apparently Brickman lost the contract......


no, we don't have any in our area southern NH that I know of


----------



## Jim74

SMS contacted me yesterday, they have Burger Kings,USPS, and Family dollars.


----------



## Wilnip

Jim74;2049220 said:


> SMS contacted me yesterday, they have Burger Kings,USPS, and Family dollars.


I worked for SMS last season doing a Family Dollar. Gotta say, I have no complaints about them. Very good experience and they paid like clockwork. And the rates were not bad either.


----------



## iwnimrod

Interesting. I just got an email from Merit yesterday looking to renew last year's contract for this season for our local USPS here. Not real thrilled about that as we had to beat on them to get paid. If we do it again we're going to ask for some up front $$$.


----------



## Superior L & L

iwnimrod;2049248 said:


> If we do it again we're going to ask for some up front $$$.


 thanks for the laughter this morning


----------



## iwnimrod

Thanks for the encouragement. Well nothing ventured, nothing gained? We'll see.


----------



## mtnbktrek

iwnimrod;2049248 said:


> Interesting. I just got an email from Merit yesterday looking to renew last year's contract for this season for our local USPS here. Not real thrilled about that as we had to beat on them to get paid. If we do it again we're going to ask for some up front $$$.


Yeah called me about usps then next day they said they lost it.

Merit no longer loaning snow boxes for free they want 1100 for like 14' box plus delivery and pick up.


----------



## iwnimrod

Did they say who they lost to? Where are you plowing? We are in southern Maine.
Maybe I'll get the same call they emailed me about doing it again this year just this week. The Postmaster is real short on info. I guess his superiors like to keep him in the dark.


----------



## mtnbktrek

iwnimrod;2049678 said:


> Did they say who they lost to? Where are you plowing? We are in southern Maine.
> Maybe I'll get the same call they emailed me about doing it again this year just this week. The Postmaster is real short on info. I guess his superiors like to keep him in the dark.


Nah they rarely tell me that I'm north pa- our POs hire from the local office not national


----------



## iPlowNH

I lost pepboys thru them. It payed good. Anyone know who it went to? Both managers are trying to find out because they want me to continue plowing them as Ive been doing so for the last few years.

Im in southern NH


----------



## iwnimrod

mtnbktrek;2049747 said:


> Nah they rarely tell me that I'm north pa- our POs hire from the local office not national


We used to. Why would anyone want to insert another leech between the provider and the consumer?


----------



## mtnbktrek

iwnimrod;2049872 said:


> We used to. Why would anyone want to insert another leech between the provider and the consumer?


Used to what?


----------



## iwnimrod

Plow directly through the postmaster. This worked just fine --- until last year.

So does Merit have the contract for this year or not? I may tell them to go suck wind unless they are offering a contract we can't refuse. 

Any one else got any hits from them for this season?


----------



## SuperPlowz

SMS picked up the USPS locations. We are servicing a few for them this winter, along with Family Dollar, and Chase Banks.


----------



## mtnbktrek

SuperPlowz;2053209 said:


> SMS picked up the USPS locations. We are servicing a few for them this winter, along with Family Dollar, and Chase Banks.


Who is sms? What area are you from? I have seen ppl talking about sms but never heard of them


----------



## ponyboy

SuperPlowz;2053209 said:


> SMS picked up the USPS locations. We are servicing a few for them this winter, along with Family Dollar, and Chase Banks.


What does a chase go for 
I picked a few TD banks for $4500 a season plus some extras in there


----------



## Wilnip

mtnbktrek;2053425 said:


> Who is sms? What area are you from? I have seen ppl talking about sms but never heard of them


They are SMS Assist. Look em up. I do a Family Dollar for them. Pretty decent as far as Nationals go.


----------



## iPlowNH

sms has accounts up here in NH too. Some USPS. Merit Service also has some USPS locations. Still haven't figured out who got the Pepboys. I here they pay on time.


----------



## iwnimrod

We finally heard from Merit. They want us back to do our local USPS. Offer seems decent. Payments start earlier and end earlier than last season We just need to figure out how to jump through all the hoops to become compliant.


----------



## mtnbktrek

Wilnip;2053514 said:


> They are SMS Assist. Look em up. I do a Family Dollar for them. Pretty decent as far as Nationals go.


If had my fill of nationals we do 100% better w out them


----------



## iwnimrod

i hear ya there. I've done this USPS account for over 10 yrs directly for the Postmaster until last year. Nationals just complicate the communications between the customer and the provider. No need of that and it's gotta' cost more.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

SuperPlowz;2053209 said:


> SMS picked up the USPS locations. We are servicing a few for them this winter, along with Family Dollar, and Chase Banks.


You won't be too super after this winter SuperPlowz... search SMS, they won't pay you. They owed us over $30,000 and we settled for a few thousand because we were already into legal fees with the law firm for at least that much and was going to cost $15,000 or more to go after them in chicago, IL.. per your signed contract, thats the only recourse you will have.

DO NOT sign an SMS contract. you waive every right for payment, literally. Who are you dealing with there anyway? I likely know a few of them.


----------



## mtnbktrek

FINALLY FREE FROM MERIT !!- What a nightmare I have learned my lesson - Run! don't walk from nationals I don't care what they r offering never ever again


----------



## Masssnowfighter

mtnbktrek;2059240 said:


> FINALLY FREE FROM MERIT !!- What a nightmare I have learned my lesson - Run! don't walk from nationals I don't care what they r offering never ever again


Congratulations


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Has everyone else been paid in full from merit? The merit supervisor in my area said they are just starting to recover from the damage that the ex CEO and ex CFO did financially to the company. He said that they where living the lifestyles of the rich and famous on the company dime and the result was them not being able to pay there vendors this summer. He said they are trying to make it right with everyone they stiffed this past year. Just wondering if there is any truth to it or if it was all just a big lie?


----------



## mtnbktrek

Masssnowfighter;2059310 said:


> Has everyone else been paid in full from merit? The merit supervisor in my area said they are just starting to recover from the damage that the ex CEO and ex CFO did financially to the company. He said that they where living the lifestyles of the rich and famous on the company dime and the result was them not being able to pay there vendors this summer. He said they are trying to make it right with everyone they stiffed this past year. Just wondering if there is any truth to it or if it was all just a big lie?


Great story.... Tell me another

Btw thx for congrats


----------



## iPlowNH

Masssnowfighter;2059310 said:


> Has everyone else been paid in full from merit? The merit supervisor in my area said they are just starting to recover from the damage that the ex CEO and ex CFO did financially to the company. He said that they where living the lifestyles of the rich and famous on the company dime and the result was them not being able to pay there vendors this summer. He said they are trying to make it right with everyone they stiffed this past year. Just wondering if there is any truth to it or if it was all just a big lie?


I got caught up all in one big check maybe end of August. They lost a few of the better paying accounts I was doing so I'm not sure if it's worth trying them out again. They did pay last month almost two weeks ahead of scheduled payment. No telling where they are at with a business model.


----------



## Wilnip

Masssnowfighter;2059310 said:


> Has everyone else been paid in full from merit? The merit supervisor in my area said they are just starting to recover from the damage that the ex CEO and ex CFO did financially to the company. He said that they where living the lifestyles of the rich and famous on the company dime and the result was them not being able to pay there vendors this summer. He said they are trying to make it right with everyone they stiffed this past year. Just wondering if there is any truth to it or if it was all just a big lie?


I did one retail location for them the last 2 years. Always paid me, sometimes a week or so late, but they paid.


----------



## iPlowNH

Wilnip;2059354 said:


> I did one retail location for them the last 2 years. Always paid me, sometimes a week or so late, but they paid.


yeah, its kinda weird. my buddy was doing Lowes and got paid on time while i was doing an account in the same city and wasn't being paid on time. Then they stopped paying him and started paying me. Go figure...


----------



## Wilnip

iPlowNH;2059356 said:


> yeah, its kinda weird. my buddy was doing Lowes and got paid on time while i was doing an account in the same city and wasn't being paid on time. Then they stopped paying him and started paying me. Go figure...


That is weird. I always figured it was because of the account manager I deal with at Merit. He has always been straight with me. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have renewed with them this year. But it doesn't look Luke we will have any real snow until late Dec or early Jan so we will see what happens. If the payments don't come, I we won't plow.


----------



## iwnimrod

Pretty much the same story here. They dragged the last payment (June) out until mid August but we did finally get paid. They want us back this season and the promise looks better than last season. Starting earlier -- mid Dec, and ending in May. I'm not sure how their new system of reporting is going to fit. 
They want us to use some kind of app on our phones to report services. That's not really something we're real excited about. Our phones are smarter than we are when we get beyond making and taking calls.

Bottom line is --- No pay, No plow.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

The merit supervisor was also telling me how they lost a lot of accounts this year and how they are not going after any new accounts till they stabilize company financially. He said next year they will re focus on trying to grow the company again. He also said that the new smart phone app reporting service was a big reason for there financial struggles. I guess it cost some huge money to create that system


----------



## iPlowNH

iwnimrod;2059451 said:


> Pretty much the same story here. They dragged the last payment (June) out until mid August but we did finally get paid. They want us back this season and the promise looks better than last season. Starting earlier -- mid Dec, and ending in May. I'm not sure how their new system of reporting is going to fit.
> They want us to use some kind of app on our phones to report services. That's not really something we're real excited about. Our phones are smarter than we are when we get beyond making and taking calls.
> 
> Bottom line is --- No pay, No plow.


same here.


----------



## Wilnip

I have used the reporting app for SMS Assist and I actually like it better than Merits old way of reporting. It saves me time in the office after the storm. My employees have the app on their phone, check in and out by hitting a button, take a few pics, and you are done. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## iPlowNH

Im wondering how mobile reporting will work out for us. Merit and Dentco went the same route this year. I am getting away from the Nationals a little bit more each year. I show up twice on the first page of google search so I get a lot of calls for commercial plowing. It is crazy how cheap people are plowing for. I make more wit the Nationals sometimes than I do bidding. Example: 50,000 sq ft lot. some walkways and steps to shovel. Maybe 10 minutes tops, 2" trigger, nice open lot with plenty of places to push snow. They don't open till 3 pm and close around 11pm so easy to skip a few pushes on early business days. Will have to back drag three handicap parking spaces into the street and push them behind the building so a bit of a pain but it is smack in the middle all my accounts. I come in at $9,250. for the year on a seasonal. only thing extra is push back or relocation. The guy really wanted us to plow because he's seen our work and like our pink plows and our support for great cancer awareness. I'm higher than his other two of course. He shows me the other two. One is for $8,000.00 with the same scope, the other was for $6500.00. I told him I would match the 8 grand one for this year if I could get the account and he would see why we are usually the least expensive. His boss, Mr Corporate guy, told him to get one more bid. He did. It was for $5,000! Mr corporate went with them. The mgr called me and apologized for wasting my time and said he really felt bad he could get me in there. I probably did close to 60 estimates and picked up three accounts. Most showed me their winning bids. One guy is plowing a starbucks/verizon store combo location for 27.00 a push. I'm going to take on more residential this year. In the end it pays better.


----------



## iwnimrod

Probably neat if you understand it. Not so much for us ******* grey beards. Sounds like if we screw it up we won't get paid. Just what we need --- another excuse.


----------



## iPlowNH

I screwed up on a few words there. Breast cancer instead of great cancer and that the mgr would see why we were the most expensive instead of least expensive.


----------



## iPlowNH

iwnimrod;2059535 said:


> Probably neat if you understand it. Not so much for us ******* grey beards. Sounds like if we screw it up we won't get paid. Just what we need --- another excuse.


I have gps on my trucks and can get after storm data but hell, getting my guys to fill in a log sheet is almost impossible. How are they going to remember to do the phone thing? I also know that they often don't have the phone charged enough and are always forgetting chargers, or they use the cheap ones you buy a t walmart and pay for as you use it. I don't like the system.


----------



## iwnimrod

Me either. Any way around it?


----------



## iPlowNH

just try to get accounts yourself. they are out there. just takes looking. tough game tho'.


----------



## bartolini

U r running an awesome operation out of a bobcat while plowing??? Call my office and i'll help you mature b4 you get burned out. You will become a great direct contract commercial contractor providing a1 service when you stop entertaining ******** national phone calls that eat away at your soul all hours everyday. Not to mention national disrepect all around.


----------



## bartolini

I have sued both the nationals and local contract in same case for the money owed me and got paid each time settling handsome b4 trial. I sue in local court and served ferrandino and borders as an example. Granted, i sued early b4 borders went bankrupt. Did it again with sms and walgreens. Then did it again with servurite and tjmaxx. Now i dont work with nationals at all, especially usm, have more and better clients than ever, and don't have to deal with annoying national abusers. Unfortunately, might be a right of passage for a true snow warrior. Ps, no condos either!


----------



## bartolini

iwnimrod;2053651 said:


> i hear ya there. I've done this USPS account for over 10 yrs directly for the Postmaster until last year. Nationals just complicate the communications between the customer and the provider. No need of that and it's gotta' cost more.


s

Us to. More than a decade with usps direct contract. Still have some but decided to give our flagship up this year usm snagged 2 yearsago bc i was ashamed to be dealing with them any longer. I did get my flat price of $25,000 zip code 10598, but i figured it couldnt last much longer since they were,seeking combined welfare bids. Bet it went for $10,000. I intend to bid direct for regional usps locations as i am a large fortune 500 plus state, fed, and county municipal snow contractor covering 5 counties with a1 service.


----------



## cbaragar1

iwnimrod;2059682 said:


> Me either. Any way around it?


I tried and they canceled my contracts


----------



## iwnimrod

That's a kick where it hurts. Details?


----------



## cbaragar1

iwnimrod;2067206 said:


> That's a kick where it hurts. Details?


I had 13 Lowe's and 3 Walmarts down south.

Told them I was upset they "mending " my MSA to make me use a mobile app and I would have to outfit all my crews with smart phones which I thought was stupid my guys can't follow stuff on paper neverless the app. I requested a demo on the app which isn't easy to use as they say. I then asked the account managers for an approval to continue the same way as I have done for years. The answer I received was no and got a letter in the mail for cancellation under their new section #28. Don't deal with them unless you completely have to. I was their only vendor down south that could handle snow apparently (at least they said )........ But that didn't matter to the big wigs !

Good luck


----------



## iwnimrod

That sucks. So why do they leave the door open by stating that we can get approval to use the old system? I don't know why they think this is a good idea when I can't even upload stuff to get compliant never mind messing with this APP thing. They did say I could fax them which we have done but no one has responded.

I guess the good thing is that it doesn't look like we will be getting much snow before the first check is due. We'll see what happens.


----------



## cbaragar1

iwnimrod;2067227 said:


> That sucks. So why do they leave the door open by stating that we can get approval to use the old system? I don't know why they think this is a good idea when I can't even upload stuff to get compliant never mind messing with this APP thing. They did say I could fax them which we have done but no one has responded.
> 
> I guess the good thing is that it doesn't look like we will be getting much snow before the first check is due. We'll see what happens.


They didn't leave me a option just said no.

But that being said I wasn't the cheapest either I had to fight to get what I was being paid, and they could find some new guy and pay them half of what I was getting.


----------



## iwnimrod

They just contacted me and made me a lump sum offer payable monthly. As far as I know they never asked for bids. It is just one site that we have been doing for USPS for years directly for the Postmaster until last year when Merit showed up. I had to beat on them a bit but did finally get paid. I'm a little leery of this new system of reporting. It ain't gonna work for us here.

I did reply to their email that stated we would be required to use the new APP reporting system and advised them that it would not work for us. Haven't heard anything back. I guess we'll either get the "Dear John" letter or a check.


----------



## bartolini

cbaragar1;2067215 said:


> I had 13 Lowe's and 3 Walmarts down south.
> 
> Told them I was upset they "mending " my MSA to make me use a mobile app and I would have to outfit all my crews with smart phones which I thought was stupid my guys can't follow stuff on paper neverless the app. I requested a demo on the app which isn't easy to use as they say. I then asked the account managers for an approval to continue the same way as I have done for years. The answer I received was no and got a letter in the mail for cancellation under their new section #28. Don't deal with them unless you completely have to. I was their only vendor down south that could handle snow apparently (at least they said )........ But that didn't matter to the big wigs !
> 
> Good luck


Did they "amend" your already signed snow contract without you agreeing? Is section #28 a 30 termination clause for no reason?


----------



## cbaragar1

bartolini;2067504 said:


> Did they "amend" your already signed snow contract without you agreeing? Is section #28 a 30 termination clause for no reason?


Wasn't a 30 day it was immediate but I've had these contracts for 3 years and for them to drop me like that was weird.


----------



## SuperPlowz

Ramairfreak98ss;2058839 said:


> You won't be too super after this winter SuperPlowz... search SMS, they won't pay you. They owed us over $30,000 and we settled for a few thousand because we were already into legal fees with the law firm for at least that much and was going to cost $15,000 or more to go after them in chicago, IL.. per your signed contract, thats the only recourse you will have.
> 
> DO NOT sign an SMS contract. you waive every right for payment, literally. Who are you dealing with there anyway? I likely know a few of them.


We haven't had any issues with SMS, that's surprising to hear. What accounts were you servicing for them? 
Merit Services owed us over 40k this past summer - we won the lawsuit, but lost a 3rd in attorney fees. 
What do you know about Facility Source? We have a large account with them this winter.


----------



## iwnimrod

Merit contacted me yesterday and said they were changing the part B wording of our contract and will be sending out a revised one. Haven't seen it yet but should be interesting. Sounds like it probably will have the APP requirement in it? If it does I hope they have someone waiting in the wings because this APP thing won't work for us.


----------



## Sawboy

Some people just never learn. SMH


----------



## Masssnowfighter

This new app gives Merit a whole new list of excuses not to pay there bills on time. Every late payment will be getting blamed on the new system. I'm just glad I only have to deal with this on one account with them. I can't even imagine having multiple lots and having to trust my employees to properly use the new app, plus I don't know if the new app will show all of the pricing information in there, but I wouldn't want all that info right at my employees finger tips either.


----------



## iwnimrod

I'm concerned about the same thing. Screw up the APP ---- no payment. At least that's the way it looks from here. We haven't seen the revised part B of contract yet. Is the new language about the APP?

I'm tempted to tell them to stuff the whole thing. My way or the highway ---- call someone else. Oh, by the way, it's getting late.


----------



## ponyboy

iwnimrod;2069573 said:


> I'm concerned about the same thing. Screw up the APP ---- no payment. At least that's the way it looks from here. We haven't seen the revised part B of contract yet. Is the new language about the APP?
> 
> I'm tempted to tell them to stuff the whole thing. My way or the highway ---- call someone else. Oh, by the way, it's getting late.


Do it you won't


----------



## iwnimrod

ponyboy;2069574 said:


> Do it you won't


Worth a try isn't it?


----------



## Ne1

For all you guys who are considering doing work for any of these NSP's do your self a favor and walk away. You would be better of plowing some residential driveways and you will make more money in the end.


----------



## ponyboy

Ne1;2069650 said:


> For all you guys who are considering doing work for any of these NSP's do your self a favor and walk away. You would be better of plowing some residential driveways and you will make more money in the end.


I would say most of the time you are correct 
How ever as the season gets later and nobody has taken their low offers you can negotiate a fair to high price 
Not worth the risk but has been done


----------



## Sawboy

Yep! And then you have the satisfaction of not being paid the higher price you negotiated


----------



## ponyboy

I'll be honest I work for one company never had an issue being paid on time 
Even around me the worst of the worst F&S pays their contractors which surprises me but they get paid just their cheap price they offered


----------



## mtnbktrek

bartolini;2059818 said:


> U r running an awesome operation out of a bobcat while plowing??? Call my office and i'll help you mature b4 you get burned out. You will become a great direct contract commercial contractor providing a1 service when you stop entertaining ******** national phone calls that eat away at your soul all hours everyday. Not to mention national disrepect all around.


A1 service ..... Not from the reviews I read!! Also couldn't find ya on any fortune500 lists.... so?


----------



## mtnbktrek

Ne1;2069650 said:


> For all you guys who are considering doing work for any of these NSP's do your self a favor and walk away. You would be better of plowing some residential driveways and you will make more money in the end.


^^^ what this guy said!!! Nationals are only around because tools like 75% of the people on this site alone think they need to play ball w them. And to those who have had contracts direct with customers and merit swoops in to take the site then you work for them for less ur outta ur minds!! And even if they matched what u were making figure the time it takes to actually deal with those clowns and figure how little you make.... That is if they actually pay you.


----------



## mtnbktrek

ponyboy;2069653 said:


> I would say most of the time you are correct
> How ever as the season gets later and nobody has taken their low offers you can negotiate a fair to high price
> Not worth the risk but has been done


Yeah congrats save them at the very last minute so they can keep the 25%+ profit they make for what? Giving you all the cost -salt, equipment etc. the headaches not to mention the MSA totally favoring them and placing all liability on you while they sit back and do nothing.


----------



## iPlowNH

hows everyone doing this year?


----------



## fireball

Trump is having a awesome year so far


----------



## cbaragar1

filing lawsuit next week on Merit


----------



## iPlowNH

cbaragar1;2142613 said:


> filing lawsuit next week on Merit


I'm surprised more aren't. They didn't get paid by USPS this year and held everyone's money up. I dont see them continuing at this pace for very long. A lot of SP's bailed on them the last year or two.


----------



## cbaragar1

iPlowNH;2142636 said:


> I'm surprised more aren't. They didn't get paid by USPS this year and held everyone's money up. I dont see them continuing at this pace for very long. A lot of SP's bailed on them the last year or two.


I was slowly trying to work my way off of merit. Spoke to area manager for public storage which is the account I done for them, they didn't pay either I'm out 40k but it's a lesson learned lucky it wasn't really much loss I was already doing jobs all around them


----------



## iPlowNH

cbaragar1;2142638 said:


> I was slowly trying to work my way off of merit. Spoke to area manager for public storage which is the account I done for them, they didn't pay either I'm out 40k but it's a lesson learned lucky it wasn't really much loss I was already doing jobs all around them


40k is a lot of dough. mustve been a HUGE Public Storage. was that the last payment or two or the whole year they owe you?


----------



## cbaragar1

iPlowNH;2142639 said:


> 40k is a lot of dough. mustve been a HUGE Public Storage. was that the last payment or two or the whole year they owe you?


Whole year wasn't just one it was 12 I've not received a payment all season, but our season was only Jan, Feb


----------



## iPlowNH

That sucks. They are on the fast track to bankruptcy i think.


----------



## bhughes

Just got a judgement against the company, Merit Service Solutions. They did not show up to court. I am now in the process of pursuing payment. I have a couple different options at this point.

Anyone gotten paid by them in Virginia this year? I'm hoping to garnish the money in a Virginia bank account instead of going after their assets in a different state. All I need is the name of the bank.

If anyone has ever worked for the company, I am trying to find out if they have any assets in the company's possession. I doubt they have much, since they have a holding company with $2+ million assets.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

iPlowNH;2142767 said:


> That sucks. They are on the fast track to bankruptcy i think.


Is anyone else getting stiffed by them this year?? Surprisingly they paid right on time for every payment this year except the last one which they where a month late. Which for them is pretty good.
From what the regional supervisor was telling me last year I thought for sure they would be bankrupt by now also. I'm sure soon enough they will be or most likely bought out by another company. BrickMeritView


----------



## superdog1

iPlowNH;2142767 said:


> That sucks. They are on the fast track to bankruptcy i think.


I am not sure what to say to that? Last summer I wasn't paid for almost 3 months for a couple of box stores. After 30 days, we stopped servicing the locations. It was during a dry spell so they kind of lucked out, as the grass really didn't grow much.

Since I had a good working relationship with the management at both locations, I was asked to mow twice during this period and deal with the weeds. Management promised me either payment or store credit if Merit stuck me for it. In the 3rd week of July I was promised by the Merit area manager (A great guy who was stuck in the middle of the mess) that "The check is in the mail" and I would have it by the end of the month.

Sure enough, on August 1st the mailman made me very happy and I was paid for everything. I heard various reasons from different people as to how they came up with the money. The one I seem to hear the most is that one of the chains owed them a substantial ( read: *LARGE* )amount of money and withheld payment over some work orders/contracts until it was resolved. I also heard that a new group of investors jumped in with an infusion of cash, they also made changes and did a major upper management shakedown.

In all honesty, most of it is speculation? If you really want to know, just pay for an account with Dunn & Bradstreet (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dun_&_Bradstreet ) Or find someone with access and see what the current rating is.

I also had a few snow contracts with Merit (Winters of 2013/14, 2014/15 and 2015/16) and I was paid mostly on time for all of it. With that being said, all snow contracts are now finished and I am not bidding on nor am I taking plowing contracts from *ANY* National, State level or Regional providers starting this Fall. I have enough local work that I don't have to work for someone else any more. It seems like every Spring I get more and more requests via email to apply and work for National/State and Regional providers and even some local outfits that are trying to get into the sub-contracting game.

As time goes on and I get smarter (Yes, I read all of the great advice here, but didn't think it would ever be a problem for me  ) I am finding out rather quickly that all of the work I did for them and others (I have/had Brickman contracts) did nothing more than create low profit busy work and didn't really help my bottom line much. When I started out full time in 2009, I was taking whatever I could get because I thought I had too? I also thought it would make me look like a "Real" landscaper to other LCO's and local business' because I was servicing chain store locations and could then add those big impressive names to my resume and work experience when asked.

I am pretty sure that some startups go through this thought process? I am detecting a pattern to the business plan of some Nationals, as it seems to me that most of the operators servicing their locations under contract are usually new guys and every 1 or 2 years the name on the trucks change? It's my opinion that finding new guys without experience or knowledge of how these contracts work is a winning solution for them. If you don't really know how to bid, nor do you know what you really need per acre to plow or cut a location and also have no idea that everything listed in the bid that must be done per season is actually insane for the money offered, it may seem like a good idea?

Once you fall into this situation, it will take a year or two to learn that you may be getting screwed (Or you simply fail and move on to another line of work?). Maybe you will never learn and somehow manage to scratch out a living slightly above poverty level, all the while lining the pockets of Co's that never even break a sweat or freeze their butts off for the cash they bring in? In all honesty, to get mad at a Co or individual for being smart enough to start and run an operation like this is kind of silly, as we are all in business to make a buck and I think most of us would do it too if we could? (I would like to think that myself and others here would pay a little more so we could sleep better at night, Lol )


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

They owe us a good chunk still, about 15% of the total bill from this past season. We've handled two accounts for them for three years now, finishing this past season.

They "purposely" changed the portal system just before the winter, and it didn't spit out SCS # anymore. So you enter, and it just all goes away. You have NO idea if its been entered or not, or any confirmation to keep track of.

They paid checks at random, starting in mid-late April and had no idea what it paid besides a date and amount... but amounts were bundled together sometimes so you'd guess at best.

They sent us a check this week for very little, they say thats all they show they're owing but have a bunch more to pay. We kept track of everything on the portal AND quickbooks invoices, which we forwarded them all for the hourly work only they requested back in January... 6 months later, still waiting on money emailing them every few days. Will have to start calling too again.


----------



## iPlowNH

*Sima*

Im at SIMA. Text me at 603-913-7151. Im from NH


----------



## iwnimrod

iPlowNH said:


> I'm surprised more aren't. They didn't get paid by USPS this year and held everyone's money up. I dont see them continuing at this pace for very long. A lot of SP's bailed on them the last year or two.


Interesting. We did get paid pretty much on time last season for our USPS account except the April payment was almost 60 days late. They did say that USPS owed a bunch of money and they kept saying they couldn't pay. the check did finally come in. What's up with USPS not paying? I thought it was a stall tactic.


----------



## bartolini

mtnbktrek said:


> A1 service ..... Not from the reviews I read!! Also couldn't find ya on any fortune500 lists.... so?


Respectfully go back to your beer, cigarette smoking, and truck driving sir.


----------



## bartolini

ponyboy said:


> I'll be honest I work for one company never had an issue being paid on time
> Even around me the worst of the worst F&S pays their contractors which surprises me but they get paid just their cheap price they offered


That's because senior guys like me actually sue them in this type of northeast (tri-state) litigation climate and force them to behave. Sued F&S 2x, sued SMS Chicago 1x, came very close to suing USM but made a lot of money when they had the Chase banks so I let it slide. Other little mickey mouse companies got over on us for a few hundred/thousand here and there. My trick is suing the local store as a defendant. Then they have to send an attorney. In NY an out of state management company has to be on file with the department of state as doing business here or they have no standing to appear in court.

Everybody is a tough guy until they get punched in the face, then 911 has to help them.


----------



## bhughes

Just an update on my previous post about my judgement against Merit Service Solutions.

I got the judgement in my home state through the court. I paid a lawyer about $1000 to get the judgement and to pursue them. Paid another $650 to an attorney who worked on a contingency basis(this cost covered the local administration fees), where their corporate office is located in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. After the attorney contacted them in Pennsylvania and got a check, I had to pay 25% of the award to the attorney up there. Luckily my profit margin on those two jobs was over 60%, so I still made well over the money I had in the job.

The process was actually pretty simple:
1)Hire local attorney to get the judgement
2)Hire attorney near the corporate office to collect

On a side note, the attorney in Pennsylvania spoke to someone at their corporate office -- armed with the judgement. They told him that "someone dropped the ball" and that's why they missed the court date. My local attorney suggested they had a "come and get me" attitude, though.

I am guessing this can all be accomplished in about 60 days with competent attorneys(mine were very friendly and communicated often). My situation took longer, but we attempted for about a month to try to identify assets the company had in Virginia with no luck. If they had showed up to court, they probably would have sent me a check without having to to hire an attorney nearby the corporate office.

I had email correspondence with the terms discussed, basically the email with the proposal and the email where the company agent agreed to the quote. I also had before and after pictures of the property and the applicable invoices. I think this would have been sufficient to get the judgement with or without their presence in court.

Thought my experience could possibly help anyone in the same boat.


----------



## bartolini

cbaragar1 said:


> Wasn't a 30 day it was immediate but I've had these contracts for 3 years and for them to drop me like that was weird.


See if you can get a local attorney/your client to sue on contingent. 13 accounts sounds like a lot of billable potential if it snowed. you could have 3-6 years depending on your or their state law. Ask him to sue Lowes and Walmart since they know nationals intentionally enter into unfair agreements to eventually screw over local smaller unsophisticated contractors,


----------



## bartolini

bhughes said:


> Just an update on my previous post about my judgement against Merit Service Solutions.
> 
> I got the judgement in my home state through the court. I paid a lawyer about $1000 to get the judgement and to pursue them. Paid another $650 to an attorney who worked on a contingency basis(this cost covered the local administration fees), where their corporate office is located in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. After the attorney contacted them in Pennsylvania and got a check, I had to pay 25% of the award to the attorney up there. Luckily my profit margin on those two jobs was over 60%, so I still made well over the money I had in the job.
> 
> The process was actually pretty simple:
> 1)Hire local attorney to get the judgement
> 2)Hire attorney near the corporate office to collect
> 
> On a side note, the attorney in Pennsylvania spoke to someone at their corporate office -- armed with the judgement. They told him that "someone dropped the ball" and that's why they missed the court date. My local attorney suggested they had a "come and get me" attitude, though.
> 
> I am guessing this can all be accomplished in about 60 days with competent attorneys(mine were very friendly and communicated often). My situation took longer, but we attempted for about a month to try to identify assets the company had in Virginia with no luck. If they had showed up to court, they probably would have sent me a check without having to to hire an attorney nearby the corporate office.
> 
> I had email correspondence with the terms discussed, basically the email with the proposal and the email where the company agent agreed to the quote. I also had before and after pictures of the property and the applicable invoices. I think this would have been sufficient to get the judgement with or without their presence in court.
> 
> Thought my experience could possibly help anyone in the same boat.


Congratulations!!! Honestly, good for you.


----------



## iPlowNH

iwnimrod said:


> Interesting. We did get paid pretty much on time last season for our USPS account except the April payment was almost 60 days late. They did say that USPS owed a bunch of money and they kept saying they couldn't pay. the check did finally come in. What's up with USPS not paying? I thought it was a stall tactic.


They told me they used money paid from other accounts to pay the USPS guys because they didn't want to lose the account. Another National told me they knew that USPS weren't paying on time too. I was at SIMA and some dink was all over me telling me he wanted me to plow some local USPS locations this year and I told him no thanks. No more Nationals.


----------



## iPlowNH

bartolini said:


> Respectfully go back to your beer, cigarette smoking, and truck driving sir.


huh? No comprende?


----------



## iwnimrod

iPlowNH said:


> They told me they used money paid from other accounts to pay the USPS guys because they didn't want to lose the account. Another National told me they knew that USPS weren't paying on time too. I was at SIMA and some dink was all over me telling me he wanted me to plow some local USPS locations this year and I told him no thanks. No more Nationals.


Thanks. I guess us USPS plow guys finally got lucky. We usually get the shaft as soon as the customers feel they don't need us anymore.

I did hear from the local postmaster that he has been contacted by several nationals wanting to know about the lot and who has been doing it. I guess the bidding process has started. He couldn't remember just who but we haven't heard anything from any of them yet.

You?


----------



## iPlowNH

the guy that talked to me was from Faradino and sons, however you say their name.


----------



## iwnimrod

iPlowNH said:


> the guy that talked to me was from Faradino and sons, however you say their name.


The only thing we have heard was from the Postmaster himself. He said he'd had several inquiries from potential bidders. We have not been contacted by any one else yet. What did they have to say to you?


----------



## iPlowNH

iwnimrod said:


> The only thing we have heard was from the Postmaster himself. He said he'd had several inquiries from potential bidders. We have not been contacted by any one else yet. What did they have to say to you?


promised big money and fast payment. the guy was a dick when i told him i wasn't interested. told me to keep his card in case i changed my mind. i gave it back to him. he was drunk. it was at SIMA show last month.


----------



## iwnimrod

iPlowNH said:


> promised big money and fast payment. the guy was a dick when i told him i wasn't interested. told me to keep his card in case i changed my mind. i gave it back to him. he was drunk. it was at SIMA show last month.[/QUOTE
> 
> Okay. I don't do trade shows much anymore. I guess I'll wait until I hear from someone. I used to plow this directly for USPS but I guess they decided it was better to pay more to add a middle man. Typical of government.
> 
> I wonder why anyone would want to bid on it if they weren't paying? I always got paid but I dealt directly with the Postmaster.


----------



## SnowIndustryExprt

I have heard the same stories as the rest, (corporate bigwigs, clients not paying, etc). although there have been some repeatedly late payments (usually last one of the season), Merit has made their payments in full. build a relationship will your local field guy and things go smoother. I can't say the same for other Nationals I have tried.


----------



## iwnimrod

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> I have heard the same stories as the rest, (corporate bigwigs, clients not paying, etc). although there have been some repeatedly late payments (usually last one of the season), Merit has made their payments in full. build a relationship will your local field guy and things go smoother. I can't say the same for other Nationals I have tried.


Anyone heard who got USPS this next season?
They like to jerk us around once they think they don't need us anymore. Merit was late last year and also the year before, with the last payment. Field guy did show up a couple of times last season while we were plowing but just drove on through.


----------



## iPlowNH

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> I have heard the same stories as the rest, (corporate bigwigs, clients not paying, etc). although there have been some repeatedly late payments (usually last one of the season), Merit has made their payments in full. build a relationship will your local field guy and things go smoother. I can't say the same for other Nationals I have tried.


To clarify, Merit DOES NOT regularly pay on time, it does routinely stiff its subs, a good relationship with your local field guy DOES NOT ensure timely payment, or any payment for that matter as he is NOT the one that makes out the checks. I couldn't have a better relationship with mine and it hasn't made a difference. I worked with them for four years. Massive rollover in employees means you never work with the same person from year to year other than maybe your local guy, you may get a few payments on time once all the snow money is in mid summer but you'll have to beg for your money. I still haven't been completely paid for Storm Jonas 7 months ago. You can do ALL your paperwork, portal entries and invoicing and you still will not get paid on time consistently, and I could say more. I've held services to get paid and have stuck with them to get what was owed. The bill is finally down to a few thousand. This is the last season with them. I kept holding out thinking that things would change, improve, but they have only gotten worse. The ONLY way to combat them is to get the word out that they DO NOT take care of subs. Maybe it'll make them change, maybe not. I started this thread and it has been interesting to watch the replies. When I see one supporting them it makes me wonder if that person will be the next victim. Do small stuff and you probably will be paid on time. Do bigger stuff with a bigger ticket and you'll find yourself pissed at them. Nationals, sad to say, are here to stay. There are good ones and bad ones and many in between. Some choose to do a lot of business with them, others in a limited capacity, and still others choose not to work with them at all. It's your choice. I'm not one to judge you for your choices but I will be there to warn others if a National takes advantage of contractors. Read all the comments in here and other threads. Look at forums on Facebook. Investigate the National before you decide to plow for them. Best wishes to everyone this year! Be safe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> I have heard the same stories as the rest, (corporate bigwigs, clients not paying, etc). although there have been some repeatedly late payments (usually last one of the season), Merit has made their payments in full. build a relationship will your local field guy and things go smoother. I can't say the same for other Nationals I have tried.


FWIW, in general but especially when it comes to NSP's, it's a good idea to have some playground cred before singing their praises.

Most of the 1 or 2 post wonders here and at Lawnsite that brag up NSP's are just that. 1 or 2 post wonders.


----------



## SnowIndustryExprt

I will take your thoughts under serious consideration. We are all in the same boat here and fighting an uphill battle against the NSP's. iPlow I agree with you regarding payment. Never on time but I understood that going into these contracts. I've had to make calls and threats but as I mentioned, always paid in full in the end. I've heard and read horror stories of other people and other NSP's, so it's just the game you have to play or not play. I'll continue to play the game with a company that has paid in full. Locally there are other companies working for Merit and they claim the same, late (sometimes even 6 months), but eventually paid in full. 

As for USPS I heard Merit retained theirs but USM and SMS have lost theirs in New England. No idea who is getting those.


----------



## iPlowNH

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> I will take your thoughts under serious consideration. We are all in the same boat here and fighting an uphill battle against the NSP's. iPlow I agree with you regarding payment. Never on time but I understood that going into these contracts. I've had to make calls and threats but as I mentioned, always paid in full in the end. I've heard and read horror stories of other people and other NSP's, so it's just the game you have to play or not play. I'll continue to play the game with a company that has paid in full. Locally there are other companies working for Merit and they claim the same, late (sometimes even 6 months), but eventually paid in full.
> 
> As for USPS I heard Merit retained theirs but USM and SMS have lost theirs in New England. No idea who is getting those.


I wish you the best of luck in your ongoing relationship with them. At some point ALL companies go thru tough times if they stay in business long enough. Its how you plan your recovery and execute said plan that determines your ability to stay afloat and even rise above in this complicated market. I've dealt with them since 2012 and I've only seen it get worse fro this company. at some point they will either flounder or recover. Floundering seems more likely to me (IMHO) at this point as all their plans seem to end in more misery for the subs. On the flip side I do work for Dentco and they've seemed solid thus far, paying on time as long as I submit on-time. But, if they follow the same path as Merit they'll also have to find someone else in this area.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

they owe us a good chunk from this past season. First it was a odd request to separate all hourly work they approved on site into invoices, but portal enter the rest, which we did. They paid way late all the time, until sending a very minor amount of money in early June saying thats the final amount, but owed a ton still. Went over all the billing again, sent them copies of all, they come back and claim a bunch of services were never entered on their new portal.. OH btw, they changed the portal at the start of this past season so you DON"T get any form of confirmation # or SCS # that you entered the service and it recorded it, NOR does it show which services were entered and saved... advantage for them right? 

When we received back their accounting of what they paid, they said all these services were never entered, we double checked record logs on site and found most of them were signed on site, then they changed their tune and said, well none of the services were approved. Don't work for Merit, they've turned into a Ferrandino/USM type of place.


----------



## iPlowNH

They did the same crap to us with separate invoices. Jasmine had us invoice the Storm Jonas accounts in New York and New Jersey to her name. It took them 3 or 4 months to figure it out and get it straight. They still owe for one storage unit we had to bucket all the snow out of 
in Brooklyn. All I can say is I hung in long enough to get almost all the money they owe me. Time to get out before the barn burns down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> they owe us a good chunk from this past season. First it was a odd request to separate all hourly work they approved on site into invoices, but portal enter the rest, which we did. They paid way late all the time, until sending a very minor amount of money in early June saying thats the final amount, but owed a ton still. Went over all the billing again, sent them copies of all, they come back and claim a bunch of services were never entered on their new portal.. OH btw, they changed the portal at the start of this past season so you DON"T get any form of confirmation # or SCS # that you entered the service and it recorded it, NOR does it show which services were entered and saved... advantage for them right?
> 
> When we received back their accounting of what they paid, they said all these services were never entered, we double checked record logs on site and found most of them were signed on site, then they changed their tune and said, well none of the services were approved. Don't work for Merit, they've turned into a Ferrandino/USM type of place.





iPlowNH said:


> They did the same crap to us with separate invoices. Jasmine had us invoice the Storm Jonas accounts in New York and New Jersey to her name. It took them 3 or 4 months to figure it out and get it straight. They still owe for one storage unit we had to bucket all the snow out of
> in Brooklyn. All I can say is I hung in long enough to get almost all the money they owe me. Time to get out before the barn burns down.


Obviously you guys don't know what you're doing. All you have to do is follow snowindustryexpert's advice and everything will be hunky dory. Just axe him. He said so. In both of his posts.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, in general but especially when it comes to NSP's, it's a good idea to have some playground cred before singing their praises.


Well put Mark. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowIndustryExprt

So I'm new to the site but it certainly doesn't mean I don't have "cred". I hasn't been a ton of years but 8 years of working with these NSP's has given me enough experience to know how to play the game and win. Lipinski's old portal did give confirmation but the new system (although more difficult) still shows the entries. Just go to the completed section and it will show what you have checked in/out of. Don't hate because I have had success where you haven't. Learn the ropes, details, etc and you will understand how to succeed with the NSP's.


----------



## iPlowNH

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> So I'm new to the site but it certainly doesn't mean I don't have "cred". I hasn't been a ton of years but 8 years of working with these NSP's has given me enough experience to know how to play the game and win. Lipinski's old portal did give confirmation but the new system (although more difficult) still shows the entries. Just go to the completed section and it will show what you have checked in/out of. Don't hate because I have had success where you haven't. Learn the ropes, details, etc and you will understand how to succeed with the NSP's.


 I dont think anyone is "hating" as we have willing left the NSP's that aren't good customers. I don't pretend to know, nor care, why you choose to work with someone you have to, in your words, "make calls and threats" to get paid. That certainly isn't winning. I apparently didn't "understand how to succeed with the NSP's" because I had to wait for my money and make threats too. We may measure "success" differently. I'd hate to see what not succeeding would be like if that is a successful venture. No one is jealous, I assure you. IMHO it is the NSP's that succeed because they hold your money to do with what they please. The joke is on the guy that has to beg for his money. I dealt with Merit 4 years and I'm cutting out. There are customers out there that you don't have to "make calls and threats" to get paid. That is who I choose to work with. Merit filled a gap in my contracts but I have replaced them without going to another NSP. I wish you the best of luck in your continuing success with them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> So I'm new to the site but it certainly doesn't mean I don't have "cred".


Actually, it does mean exactly that.

You wouldn't believe how many employees of NSP's register, sing their praises and never return. It happens here and at lawnsite.

You many have credibility in the industry, but not here at PS.



SnowIndustryExprt said:


> Don't hate because I have had success where you haven't. Learn the ropes, details, etc and you will understand how to succeed with the NSP's.


I haven't failed with NSP's, I choose not to work for them for a couple reasons. 
#1 Their contracts are horrible. 
#2 I am not waiting for my money, whether it be the NSP or the client themselves. I have 1 client that pays in 45 days. The rest are Net 30. Most pay in less time.

And there isn't hate, just a knowledge of NSP's and their cheerleaders.


----------



## iPlowNH

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually, it does mean exactly that.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many employees of NSP's register, sing their praises and never return. It happens here and at lawnsite.
> 
> You many have credibility in the industry, but not here at PS.
> 
> I haven't failed with NSP's, I choose not to work for them for a couple reasons.
> #1 Their contracts are horrible.
> #2 I am not waiting for my money, whether it be the NSP or the client themselves. I have 1 client that pays in 45 days. The rest are Net 30. Most pay in less time.
> 
> And there isn't hate, just a knowledge of NSP's and their cheerleaders.


I wouldn't put it past NSP's to post as contractors.


----------



## FredG

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> So I'm new to the site but it certainly doesn't mean I don't have "cred". I hasn't been a ton of years but 8 years of working with these NSP's has given me enough experience to know how to play the game and win. Lipinski's old portal did give confirmation but the new system (although more difficult) still shows the entries. Just go to the completed section and it will show what you have checked in/out of. Don't hate because I have had success where you haven't. Learn the ropes, details, etc and you will understand how to succeed with the NSP's.


What's to know about to succeed with NSP's, Your playing there crooked game or your not, You like financing NSP's jobs no problem. I call it bad biz and won't tolerate it. How many of the NSP's employees are waiting for there checks including the owner. I had one experience with them and ended it quickly and still have the job without them. This is what I call success. Waiting till they feel like paying you is not success.

With the amounts of moneys owed in these threads I would be taking a road trip with a stocking waiting in someones bushes for them to arrive. I have the training to make this happen. Personally without a retainer they can go pound salt. You want to play in the rain deal with the mud.


----------



## Luther

SnowIndustryExprt said:


> iPlow I agree with you regarding payment. Never on time but I understood that going into these contracts. I've had to make calls and threats....





SnowIndustryExprt said:


> So I'm new to the site but it certainly doesn't mean I don't have "cred". I hasn't been a ton of years but 8 years of working with these NSP's has given me enough experience to know how to play the game and win.


So which one is it Industry Expert? You claim you know how to play the game and win, yet also say they never pay you on time and have to make threatening calls to get paid.

Mark is correct in calling out your credibility.


----------



## maynard farms

Quote for the day: NO PAY NO WORK . Don't work unless your getting paid. heard from field rep that USPS contactors didn't get paid last year till march WTF That's wrong. refer to Quote for the day. Its the contractors fault for continuing to do work and not getting paid . refer to Quote.


----------



## FredG

maynard farms said:


> Quote for the day: NO PAY NO WORK . Don't work unless your getting paid. heard from field rep that USPS contactors didn't get paid last year till march WTF That's wrong. refer to Quote for the day. Its the contractors fault for continuing to do work and not getting paid . refer to Quote.


Yes and these are government funds. Should be prevailing wage. Try that on Construction see what happens. You have to have certified payroll. Everybody gets paid or you don't either.


----------



## iPlowNH

Merit got the Lowes back up here in NH. I hear its only for one year tho.


----------



## iwnimrod

iPlowNH said:


> Merit got the Lowes back up here in NH. I hear its only for one year tho.


I just heard from the local postmaster that Merit no longer has the contract for the USPS that we did for them here last season. He says that National Maintenance Systems has it now. They were supposed to contact me but so far only one missed call from them while we were away last weekend. Anyone know anything about them? The rip off reports are not that good.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

snowexpert, what office # should we call you on m-f 9am-5pm when your at your management company? post some photos of your equipment, with the same name on it too!


----------



## iwnimrod

iwnimrod said:


> I just heard from the local postmaster that Merit no longer has the contract for the USPS that we did for them here last season. He says that National Maintenance Systems has it now. They were supposed to contact me but so far only one missed call from them while we were away last weekend. Anyone know anything about them? The rip off reports are not that good.


I did finally hear from National Maintenance. Their amount for the season was acceptable but the payment terms suck. They want to start at 10% with increasing amounts monthly with the final payment 30%. I don't think I need to carry them all winter in hopes we will be paid in full.


----------



## iPlowNH

iwnimrod said:


> I did finally hear from National Maintenance. Their amount for the season was acceptable but the payment terms suck. They want to start at 10% with increasing amounts monthly with the final payment 30%. I don't think I need to carry them all winter in hopes we will be paid in full.


i haven't heard anything good about them from friends. it would suck to have to chase them into August to get the profit from the account


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iwnimrod said:


> I did finally hear from National Maintenance. Their amount for the season was acceptable but the payment terms suck. They want to start at 10% with increasing amounts monthly with the final payment 30%. I don't think I need to carry them all winter in hopes we will be paid in full.


That is terrible. I've too seen the ones where its heavily paid toward the end.. why bother with the risk of a seasonal if you get paid too late anyway, and know it WILL be late? I've seen some wanting to hold final 10-30% payment until May 1st, because they say the contracts go until then, like really, you wouldn't have plowed anything for at least 30 days in NJ, and i have to wait for 1/3 of my money to be "approved" and paid maybe in another 30 days. Anything beyond 30 days isn't good business, legally you are losing ground already waiting so long before disputes arise after their late paying on day 46.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Looks like Merit is under new ownership, eureka growth capital came in to rescue the sinking ship


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I wonder how this will go...


----------



## leigh

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wonder how this will go...


Same old musical chairs routine, "same as it ever was "


----------



## Masssnowfighter

There email statement they sent out was actually quite comical, they basically addmitted how they have been a crappy company to work for, and how the top priority of the new ownership is too actually pay there vendors on time.


----------



## cbaragar1

They still owe me 29k from last season, had the balls to ask me to service for them again. I told them to pay up and I'll look into servicing again and they had the balls to sign me up anyway. RUN RUN AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN


----------



## iceyman

cbaragar1 said:


> They still owe me 29k from last season, had the balls to ask me to service for them again. I told them to pay up and I'll look into servicing again and they had the balls to sign me up anyway. RUN RUN AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN


29 k???? Jesus mary and joseph


----------



## cbaragar1

They didn't receive payment from their vendor, so they didn't pay me ........ currently we are in litigation.


----------



## Philbilly2

iceyman said:


> 29 k???? Jesus mary and joseph


Is this surprising to you?


----------



## iwnimrod

cbaragar1 said:


> They didn't receive payment from their vendor, so they didn't pay me ........ currently we are in litigation.


I got the same runaround last season from Merit. Payments came in pretty much on time during the plowing season(when they still need us) but the last one was 6 weeks late. (season was over) They said that they weren't getting paid from the client and couldn't pay us at the time. We jumped through all their hoops and tended to their customer as the contract required. I wonder if they hired some dubs that didn't tend to that same client as they should have and they weren't getting paid because of that. It sucks when you have to get jerked around because someone else didn't live up their commitment.


----------



## iceyman

Suprising no. ****ty yes. We learned our lesson years ago for alot smAller amount.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

i've seen multiple "merit" run sites this year in NJ, a bunch of their blue lipinski push boxes and no equipment. Since they don't own much on their own anymore, it appears since they've burnt about every bridge they've crossed with every contractor in the world, no one will work for them. Wait until we have a 1ft+ snow storm, they have millions of sq ft of sites with nothing there but push boxes. No machines to push them.


----------



## iPlowNH

I finally got EVERY LAST CENT they owe me. I am officially done. Its been a rodeo. I hope everyone gets their money and can get away too. This company SUCKS.


----------



## cbaragar1

iPlowNH said:


> I finally got EVERY LAST CENT they owe me. I am officially done. Its been a rodeo. I hope everyone gets their money and can get away too. This company SUCKS.


Not me ! 5 more days and a default judgment !


----------



## iPlowNH

cbaragar1 said:


> Not me ! 5 more days and a default judgment !


how will you collect in a default judgement and do they owe you much?


----------



## cbaragar1

iPlowNH said:


> how will you collect in a default judgement and do they owe you much?


Default judgment in sc and move it to PA attorney to collect there. then I can attach their bank accounts, a guy in VA did that some time back not sure his name tho


----------



## cbaragar1

cbaragar1 said:


> Default judgment in sc and move it to PA attorney to collect there. then I can attach their bank accounts, a guy in VA did that some time back not sure his name tho


29 k plus 5 k in sc attorney fees and the pa guys might take 10-15 % but it's all principal now I've already Wrote the debt off


----------



## iPlowNH

good luck. what a shame it is to have to do the work then work to get paid.


----------



## cowbay

iPlowNH said:


> I finally got EVERY LAST CENT they owe me. I am officially done. Its been a rodeo. I hope everyone gets their money and can get away too. This company SUCKS.





cbaragar1 said:


> Not me ! 5 more days and a default judgment !





iPlowNH said:


> how will you collect in a default judgement and do they owe you much?





cbaragar1 said:


> Default judgment in sc and move it to PA attorney to collect there. then I can attach their bank accounts, a guy in VA did that some time back not sure his name tho





cbaragar1 said:


> 29 k plus 5 k in sc attorney fees and the pa guys might take 10-15 % but it's all principal now I've already Wrote the debt off


Congrats on getting paid and those who are about to get paid. Merit got a lifeline last year with another buy out otherwise they would of been done. I have friends who worked there in the past and they were told not to pay contractors and find any reason to back that up since they did not have the money. That being said they just had another exodus of employees jumping off the sinking ship. Merit bought themselves some more time but in the end I think they will end fold like a cheap deck of cards


----------



## superdog1

We have been paid everything owed to us as of Dec 2016 and all contracts are over. We also declined any future contract offers from them. Since 2013 we had been servicing numerous big box stores for both landscaping and snow. Before 2013 we serviced the same locations for Brickman (Now Brightview) starting in 2010. It was interesting that Merit paid almost 20% more than Brickman on average for the same contracts.

At first, even Brickman had a few times that a payment was made but 10 to 15 days past the date specified. They have long since gone to direct deposit via EFT and the payment was/is ALWAYS on time. While Merit has paid everything they owed, it was a roller coaster ride to say the least, Lol.

Until the Summer of 2015 everything was fine with payments more or less on time until June. We continued to service the sites on a regular basis until July 12th and then stopped. Since the area we live in is a relatively small town and being the same provider for years, everyone knew who did the work ( both locals, customers and store management).

We were eventually paid everything in late August, meanwhile the sites were serviced, albeit only once or twice a month. Our reputation was worth more than the money owed and with no way at the time to convey the fact that checks were not coming to the store or everyone in the area without exposing us to litigation, we only did what absolutely had to be done.

Luckily, hardly any rain saved us all and the grass barely grew. Even though these locations were not serviced on a weekly basis, we were paid the entire amount and things got a little better with payments after Sept. I know that some of you would stop service right away and end all contracts. If you read it, it states that whenever another contractor has to be brought in to perform "emergency" service because of performance issues or you have stopped service for ANY reason without a 30 day notice, these services will be billed or deducted from any money owed.

All in all, the education from this fiasco was well learned. Working for nationals should never be taken lightly. The pattern I see happening is usually a new guy (Like me in 2010) is looking to get started and has no experience when they are either solicited or come across one of these great deals and jump on it, figuring its guaranteed money and steady work. While the work is steady, NOTHING else is a guarantee.

As always, hind sight is worth a million $$ and I should have taken the advice I read when I joined this forum. Like almost everyone else we think that while others have had a bad experience, "It won't happen to me?" I want it to be known that not every Mid sized or National provider contract out there is a losing one, but unless you have the experience, equipment and resources to execute it and both understand and know what you are signing, it is best advised to stay away for the first few years.

It could either make you OR break you? If you have ever been to Los Vegas, how did you do? There really is no difference between rolling the dice or spinning a roulette wheel Vs. signing a contract you didn't read or understand. The national is the house and the house always wins.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Just out of curiosity, is anyone here actually working for them this season under the new management? I'm glad I got away while I did. The mass email from the vp a few years ago stating there money problems was all I needed to see to jump off that sinking ship


----------



## iPlowNH

touching base here. did everyone get paid? I heard that they caught up and cleaned house of all the staff that caused the problems. just curious.


----------



## Maclawnco

iPlowNH said:


> touching base here. did everyone get paid? I heard that they caught up and cleaned house of all the staff that caused the problems. just curious.


Who cares if they paid all their bills when their denomination is in peanuts. One of their reps effectively said they think pricing on snow should come down. And come down they have made it. Piss on them.


----------



## Defcon 5

Maclawnco said:


> Who cares if they paid all their bills when their denomination is in peanuts. One of their reps effectively said they think pricing on snow should come down. And come down they have made it. Piss on them.


Well......That pretty much sums it up....Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Well......That pretty much sums it up....Thumbs Up


X2, You feeling okay?


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> X2, You feeling okay?


Not bad Fred....How about you


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Not bad Fred....How about you


As long as I can keep the pain under control I'm great. They switched the pain meds I think it will be okay.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

All I can say...run Forrest run...run far and fast...I was willing to give it a try seeing the change in leadership etc that supposedly took place. Along with a couple other semi local contractors that I network with. 

First (and last) year any of us will be doing any work for Merit. I will leave machines and trucks sit before I will work for this clown show of a company again. And I'm sure the others will echo that sentiment. 

If, and that is a BIG if, they actually pay the full amount owed (well into 5 figures) without litigation, I will gladly stand corrected on them not paying their subcontractors. Fortunately, we are big enough to absorb the costs associated with the services we provided without it impacting any of our other clients. I can't imagine being a small operation with only a couple trucks and a skid or two and having to deal with this on even a single site. It would be tough to make it work financially with the winter we've had so far. 

But...even if they do pay willingly or through litigation, that still doesn't recover the dozens of hours we've spent reporting services, re-reporting services, calling and talking to 6 different people to get 8 different stories, emailing invoices detailing services that have vanished, and showing sites that somehow have zero services reported, arguing over snowfall totals even when they are provided with CSR's...I wish I had tracked hours invested in the bookwork for these idiots from the beginning. It's got to be 100+ hours for the season so far.

On top of all of that, they can't find contractors for all the sites they agreed to take. So then they lose multiple accounts mid season because some sites in the "zone" don't have providers for them. Maybe, just maybe, if they were willing to pay a reasonable price up front, instead of negotiations back and forth for them to come up almost 50% in pricing, they'd be able to source the sites they have. I mean, if you're not going to pay your subs anyway, why lowball the piss out of them to begin with? Fortunately, the company they lost the sites to is one of the 2 that we do a TON of work for already, and we kept the sites they lost, and got a nice increase in pay to boot. 

I guess I've gotten spoiled by working with a couple good nationals. These guys defiantly don't belong in the same league as the 2 other nationals we work for. And I'm not the only contractor that is/was servicing the specific client sites in question for Merit that is having issues. The same issues. 

So. In summary. If you cannot afford to not be paid, do not work for this outfit. If you cannot justify spending countless hours reporting services and re reporting services and then sending numerous invoices with the exact same services on them, do not work for this outfit. If you want straight answers from someone who can actually make shot happen, do not work for this outfit. 

I repeat. DO NOT WORK FOR MERIT. Nothing has changed from years ago when this thread was originally started. Other than there are different people to talk you in circles and give you the sandpaper dildo without lube than there were before. 

Flame suit on, and peanut gallery need not respond.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I believe the bible says it best: can a leopard change it's spots?


----------



## Defcon 5

Oh look...... Mini Ramair has posted....:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh look...... Mini Ramair has posted....:laugh:


 I hate I hate to say I told you so... But I told you so.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hate I hate to say I told you so... But I told you so.


Do you really hate to say it????


----------



## Defcon 5

I won't kick the little fella when he is down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you really hate to say it????


What do you think???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you think???


No....I think you are finding great joy in this...Other people's misery


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No....I think you are finding great joy in this...Other people's misery


Understood


----------



## iceyman

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood


But isnt this our future at stake? 100 page contracts and all.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How did I guess...



Defcon 5 said:


> I won't kick the little fella when he is down...


I'm not down...if they didn't pay a dime it won't break me...would suck, yes. But far from catastrophic.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, closing this out


----------

